# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  shop  của biết tuốt- dọn nhà lòi ra hàng

## phuongmd

Đường sang Văn môn hoa bưởi mùa này ngan ngát hương đưa, hehe...
Mục mua bán này từ bây giờ sẽ là trang duy nhất bán hàng của Biết tuốt, sẽ cập nhật hàng hóa vào trang đầu tiên để tiện theo dõi 

**** Hàng còn hình còn người cũng còn mất hình mất hàng ...quên hàng đã bán hoặc không muốn bán nữa...hehehe.

----------

emptyhb, huyquynhbk

----------


## biết tuốt

thi thoảng dọn nhà lòi ra đống đồ bán cho bác nào cần

up date 
ray trượt hết 
lọc nhiễu hết

ms1 :
 trượt tròn phi 16 -dài 21cm , 4 con trượt,  giá  150k 1 cặp (gồm 2 thanh và 4 con trượt) hàng tháo máy , để trong xó nó hơi xỉn tí chứ trượt vẫn bóp nhá 
số lượng 6 cặp


ms2 
cảm biến khói, báo cháy , lúc có khói nó sáng đèn , bác nào thích chế thêm cảm biến quang chỗ cái đèn cho nó hú còi hoặc bật rơ le làm gì đó thì làm, nói chung là để chống cháy xưởng với mấy bác hay để máy chạy rồi đi chơi  :Wink:  
giá 100k, số lượng 4 cái

----------


## emptyhb

Cha này thải rác chỉ đem đi nấu cao  :Cool:

----------


## biết tuốt

ủa sao bác phuongmd lại chèn được bài lên trên bài em ta?   em đố bác tìm ra chỗ nào nhiều đồ hơn văn môn nữa đấy  :Wink:  hay biết mà lại đi 1 mềnh k cho thằng em bám càng   :Wink: 
@ emptyhd  thím biết nấu cao đếch đâu  :Big Grin: 
 cảm biến khói rất nhạy nhá em thử bằng que hương  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Bác cho mình 2 cặp trượt & hình cô thư ký nhé  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác cho mình 2 cặp trượt & hình cô thư ký nhé


thank bác, bác inbox hộ em địa chỉ lại nhé , để em đợi 1 bác nữa xác nhận em chuyển luôn 1 thể

----------


## biết tuốt

đống ray trượt tròn đã hết , thank các bác mua hàng , hàng em gói gém hết rồi , hôm nay có việc , mai em gửi cho các bác

----------


## biết tuốt

moi được 2 bộ 5 phase để lâu chả dùng bán cho bác nào cần , bộ năm nảo năm nào giao cấu với thím em xờ ti  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

giá 800k/ 1 bộ -bán cả 2 bộ , mua lẻ 1 bộ 1000k  :Smile: 


mã số  4
 chục cái lọc nhiễu loại 15A (màu xanh) loại 10 A màu trắng , mấy bác làm tủ điện cho máy cnc hoặc bất cứ thể loại điện đóm gì đừng tiếc mà không tương cho con lọc nhiễu 
 số lượng 10 cái (2 cái hình vuông khuyến mãi khi mua tất cả 10 cái)
 giá mua lẻ 90k/1 cái 
mua tất 10 cái 80k + khuyến mãi 2 cái xấu xấu bẩn bẩn nhưng dùng ngon  :Smile:

----------


## anhthai20121991

sao khong thay ten motor za anh

----------


## saudau

> sao khong thay ten motor za anh


Chời oi. chữ VEXTA chà pá đó. chỉ là ko biết model thui. (nhìn thật sâu vào cái đít motor í)

----------


## anhthai20121991

vâng.model.em nhầm :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

Uph 596 phải ko cụ chủ

----------


## biết tuốt

sorry các bác , step model uph596-B dòng 1,4 A
driver UDX 5114
có step với driver thì chỉnh sao đúng dòng là ngon thôi mà

----------


## huyquynhbk

con này momen đc bao nhiêu thế a Linh + a Biết Tuốt ơi?tốc độ đc bao nhiêu?

----------


## anhthai20121991

Tiếc là bác ở hn

----------


## biết tuốt

@ huy quỳnh , google hộ cái
@ thái chã nhẽ tiếc tiền ship sao  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anhthai20121991

Bác ib em cái giá hữu nghị nhất coi như làm wen đi.giá 2em + ship

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác ib em cái giá hữu nghị nhất coi như làm wen đi.giá 2em + ship


có gì phải ibox chứ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   bộ này trước bạn quảng hay bán và nhiều ae bán giá kgoangr 900k-1000k
tớ đổi mấy cây nhôm với 1 thím trên đây, mới test có 1 lần từ năm ngoái thì phải rồi xếp xó vì tớ dùng 2 phase nhiều 
để rahr tớ test lại rồi bán cho thím :Big Grin: 
giá hữu nghị nhé 800k/1 bộ bao ship luôn

----------

emptyhb, huyquancdt

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Bác Biết tuốt có hộp số nào chế trục A không, chỉ e với

----------


## linhdt1121

> có gì phải ibox chứ   bộ này trước bạn quảng hay bán và nhiều ae bán giá kgoangr 900k-1000k
> tớ đổi mấy cây nhôm với 1 thím trên đây, mới test có 1 lần từ năm ngoái thì phải rồi xếp xó vì tớ dùng 2 phase nhiều 
> để rahr tớ test lại rồi bán cho thím
> giá hữu nghị nhé 800k/1 bộ bao ship luôn


Nói chung giá 800k bao ship thì khá ok ròai, em mới lâdy 3 bộ nên hết tiền, ko thì cũng lấy luôn rồi.
Mà em đố cụ biết tuốt tìm đc catalog cho dùng uph này đấy, hehe

----------


## biết tuốt

up date tí , 
ray trượt hết
lọc nhiễu hết 

hộp số em có mấy cái , để mai nghỉ em lục mấy đồ linh tinh bán bớt cho rộng nhà

----------


## biết tuốt

thấy có bác hỏi hộp số em móc được mấy cái 





số 1 :
đầu spindle  NR50-5100-ATC  NAKANISHI, tốc độ vòng đến 50,000 v phút  nhả dao bằng xì hơi  :Embarrassment:  
số lượng 3 cái , giá 400k/ cái  lấy cả 3 bao ship
số 2 
hộp số  tỷ số 4:1  thì phải , MADE in Gemany   con này ngon ở chỗ lắp vừa mặt bích step 2 phase size 57 nhá các bác , cốt đầu vào 9mm , cốt đầu ra 14mm  
giá 450k 
số 3 hộp số vuông góc tỷ số 10:1 MADE in KOREA
cốt đầu vào 14 , cốt đầu ra 16 mặt bích sẹc vô hoặc anpha 60 là vừa 
giá 650k 
thank các bác

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Bác ơi, để 3 hop số mặt bit 57 nhé, cho e thong số rõ tí

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác ơi, để 3 hop số mặt bit 57 nhé, cho e thong số rõ tí


sorry bác , tối qua đã có bác hốt luôn cả 2 cái rồi , em mải đi chơi chưa update

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## trandattinh

ray trượt loại này còn không bác, nếu còn thì gởi giúp e cái địa chỉ qua mail nhé thank bác

----------


## biết tuốt

> ray trượt loại này còn không bác, nếu còn thì gởi giúp e cái địa chỉ qua mail nhé thank bác


hết nhẵn nhụi rồi bác ạ , thank bác

----------


## phuongmd

Mở hàng cho biết tuốt đắt hàng bán hết vèo vèo.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

1 ,thêm ít trượt tròn cho  bác nào đang có dã tâm làm máy in 3d  :Wink: 
cái to là loại phi 12 , cái nhỏ là loại phi 8 mm
đồng giá 15 ngàn /cái  có 24 cái phi 12, 16 cái phi 8  -hốt hết giá 550k , tặng thêm mấy cái lẻ lẻ bênh cạnh


2  đồng hồ so  MITUTOYO , made in JAPAN loại này khỏi phải nổ nhiều  :Embarrassment: 
có 2 cái , giá tàu nhanh 600k/ 1 cái  , lấy 2 cái bao ship


3,  2 cái động cơ bước 5 phase có gắn luôn hộp số  , loại mặt bích 60 , giá 450k /1 cái 

4-  mấy món đồng giá 100k
  bộ hẹn giờ có mấy mức từ 0-24 giờ , (2 cái ) từ 0-10 phút (1 cái ) từ 0-30 sec (1 cái)
bộ sạc pin máy khoan cầm tay loại sạc pin li-ion  mức  7,2 V

2 bộ  điều khiển nhiệt độ (không có đầu cảm biến )  và 1 bộ đếm có nguồn pin nuôi bên trong

----------


## baole

Bác để e 12 cái trượt tròn phi 12 nhé, có ray luôn ko bác

----------


## thuyetnq

> bộ sạc pin máy khoan cầm tay loại sạc pin li-ion  mức  7,2 V


Bác cho em đăng kí lẻ con sạc được không bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

@ thuyetnq  oke bác ,
ai lấy nhiu thì lấy em có bẩu phải lấy cả đâu , thank bác

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác để e 12 cái trượt tròn phi 12 nhé, có ray luôn ko bác


khong có ray bác nhé ray bác mua mới

----------


## baole

Ok bác cho e stk để chuyển tiền, vietcombank hay sacombank càng tốt

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nhìn cái đồng hồ so mà thèm, tiếc là chỉ có 2 số 0 sau dấu phảy. Bác kiếm đc con nào phần nghìn thì hí em nhé. Thanks

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

em update tình hình tí ạ 
vừa có 1 bác nện cục gạch vô mẹt iêm , ôm trọn gói trượt tròn và 2 cái đồng hồ so , chuyển xèng luôn roài iem không kịp cản ợ , sorry mấy bác , em sẽ bổ sung trượt sau cho các bác

----------


## thuyetnq

> @ thuyetnq  oke bác ,
> ai lấy nhiu thì lấy em có bẩu phải lấy cả đâu , thank bác


Hi Bác nhắn cho mình số tk ,vietcombank càng tôt,lúc nào tiện, bác chuyển hàng cho các bác,bác gởi giúp mình một thể nhé .
Thanks bác

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

có quả này chắc nhiều bác cần 
dự ớn này em bỏ vì em tìm được cái khoan từ ưng ý nên bán chân khoan từ tự chế cho bác nào cần , bên trong em đã khoét và nhét được 2 quả  nam châm điện , test bằng nguồn 24 vôn 2 quả ăn 0.4A  cũng khá chắc đủ để khoan 
giá rổ 600k chưa ship , con này nặng 6,5kg

cái này nhét vừa khoan nhỏ nhé , cái khoan bên cạnh em mới thay măng ranh lười nên hơi to hơn em k nhét
để làm cái này em phải bám càng bác tuấn  hói  :Wink:  xuống chơi con máy CBC (chạy bằng cơm) của bác ý để khoét cục nhôm, nên em thanh lý cũng chỉ giá uống bia thôi hehe

cái khoan từ em hốt được

----------


## hoahong102

bán em cái chân, inbúc giúp nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

> bán em cái chân, inbúc giúp nhé


Âu kê bác inbox số đt ở chữ ký em cho tiện,thank

----------


## biết tuốt

up date tí cho các bác khỏi mất công hỏi

----------


## phuongmd

Kéo nó lên

----------


## mrtran2710

Hàng này bác có ship đi Đà Lạt - Lâm Đồng không dậy? Nếu có thì tính sao thế

----------


## Totdo

Số: 1
đầu spindle NR50-5100-ATC NAKANISHI, tốc độ vòng đến 50,000 v phút nhả dao bằng xì hơi  
số lượng 3 cái , giá 400k/ cái lấy cả 3 bao ship

Cái này còn không bác ơi, còn em lấy 1 con về ngâm cứu
báo giá ship đi Huế luôn bác nhé

Minh O935417382

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hàng này bác có ship đi Đà Lạt - Lâm Đồng không dậy? Nếu có thì tính sao thế


hàng  shop này ship toàn quốc nhưng e , bán hết roài bác , có cái thớt mới của em lập lại theo thông tư ổn định hè phố  của chú phỉnh à quên forrum  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
bên này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...shop-biet-tuot  bác cần gì qua lượm hộ em , thank
 con spindle sẽ về đội của bác TOTDO  (chắc là tốt đỏ )  vào thứ 2 , thank bác

----------


## Totdo

> hàng  shop này ship toàn quốc nhưng e , bán hết roài bác , có cái thớt mới của em lập lại theo thông tư ổn định hè phố  của chú phỉnh à quên forrum 
> bên này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...shop-biet-tuot  bác cần gì qua lượm hộ em , thank
>  con spindle sẽ về đội của bác TOTDO  (chắc là tốt đỏ )  vào thứ 2 , thank bác


Bác đoán trúng phóc
Em đúng tốt đỏ
Vưa chuyển tiền mua cái đầu spindle xong
Mà hình như bác gởi hàng cho em từ hôm kia hay sao mà giờ phuong trang đã báo nhận hàng


Thank bác chủ
Mình cùng tên nhé bác  :Smile: )

----------


## biết tuốt

.... chiều về qua đồng nát biết em đang trộm nhìn .....vào lục ra một đống ...cất 2 cái đem dùng còn đâu đem bán hết  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
có 8 cái mạch dùng vdk loại pic 16f và 18f   , cái to to là avr  atemega 32 , em thấy tiếc của mà bốc về chứ không chắc họ đem phân kim hết à , nghĩ ngày xưa mà cực làm oải ra được cái mạch mà nghịch  :Stick Out Tongue:  

mấy con này đều có ic max232 để giao tiếp rs232 với máy tính luôn , có cả ic ULN2003  đệm cho ngõ ra, bác nào chế cháo gì gõ vài dòng code là có thể tạo ứng dụng ngay chẳng hạn như project nhấp nháy led kinh điển chẳng hạn  :Embarrassment:  , hoặc chế thay dao tự động cho cnc  ,vv
tất cả 8 mạch 400k , bao ship , lấy 1 cái 100k nhé 
tiếp  sạc  pin khoan tay BOSCH , giá 150k + ship 50k

thí sinh tiếp theo , máy đo kinh vĩ quang học , vẫn dùng ngắm , chim cò, gái gú tốt như ống nhòm quân sự nhá , thân vỏ nhôm,
 giá 600k + ship

----------


## thuhanoi

> .... chiều về qua đồng nát biết em đang trộm nhìn .....vào lục ra một đống ...cất 2 cái đem dùng còn đâu đem bán hết 
> có 8 cái mạch dùng vdk loại pic 16f và 18f   , cái to to là avr  atemega 32 , em thấy tiếc của mà bốc về chứ không chắc họ đem phân kim hết à , nghĩ ngày xưa mà cực làm oải ra được cái mạch mà nghịch  
> 
> mấy con này đều có ic max232 để giao tiếp rs232 với máy tính luôn , có cả ic ULN2003  đệm cho ngõ ra, bác nào chế cháo gì gõ vài dòng code là có thể tạo ứng dụng ngay chẳng hạn như project nhấp nháy led kinh điển chẳng hạn  , hoặc chế thay dao tự động cho cnc  ,vv
> tất cả 8 mạch 400k , bao ship , lấy 1 cái 100k nhé 
> tiếp  sạc  pin khoan tay BOSCH , giá 150k + ship 50k
> 
> thí sinh tiếp theo , máy đo kinh vĩ quang học , vẫn dùng ngắm , chim cò, gái gú tốt như ống nhòm quân sự nhá , thân vỏ nhôm,
>  giá 600k + ship


Mình lấy cái cục sạc Bosh nhé. Thank - cho xin stk vcb nhé

----------


## itanium7000

Để em cái kinh vĩ quang gì đó nhé, bữa nào em ghé qua lấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

Tuốt múc đc loại này ko a có cả đống luôn á. Phay vuông 2 mặt rồi cưng.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

Có bác phương múc hộ e nhé, thank bác, bác lấy hộ e 4 miếng nhé
@ ITALIUM7000 VỪA có chú bạn a lo xong trót nhận lời rồi, hôm nào a kiếm cho cái khác nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

Oke bác thu hà nôi , e tặng thêm bác 1 vỏ pin  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## itanium7000

> Có bác phương múc hộ e nhé, thank bác, bác lấy hộ e 4 miếng nhé
> @ ITALIUM7000 VỪA có chú bạn a lo xong trót nhận lời rồi, hôm nào a kiếm cho cái khác nhé


OK anh không sao  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

update  hàng đã bán hết , thanh các bác

----------


## biết tuốt

kính ngắm trắc địa kiêm ngắm chym tiếp đê  :Wink:    vẫn còn đầy đủ cả hộp đựng nhé các bác 

 giá rổ vẫn 600k /1 chiếc
chiếc thân vuông màu cam bị hỏng thanh răng , có thể  phay lại dễ như ăn kẹo , là có thể ngắm thoải mái, nên thanh lý 300k
có 1 chiếc chân máy nên bác nào mua kèm máy thì giá 200k , ốc bắt vào thân máy M15

----------


## Hoang Phuong

e dat con mau gạch va vang nhe, da nt trao doi voi bac

----------


## thaibinhcnc

cái ống ngắm dùng làm gì đc nhỉ, muốn mua mà chẳng biết dùng làm gì.

----------


## katerman

> cái ống ngắm dùng làm gì đc nhỉ, muốn mua mà chẳng biết dùng làm gì.


cái này bắt pokemon ngon lắm.  :Cool:

----------


## khangscc

Đo cao đó bác, máy thủy bình. Tầm ngắm tối đa 800-1000m. Hiệu quả 600m, loại này xài phải hiệu chuẩn lại do bị quăng vật. Còn ngắm gái thì ko cần :Cool:

----------


## linhdt1121

Cụ tuốt ưu tiên em cái chân máy đi.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cụ tuốt ưu tiên em cái chân máy đi.


chân máy và 1 máy đã có gạch 
1 máy màu vàng đã bán 
1 máy nữa đã có gach
còn lại  2 máy
các cụ chỉ ham cái chân máy của em :Wink:   e bán kèm với máy cho bác nào nhanh tay cho vui chớ không bán riêng à , thím ra hàng bán máy ảnh đầy nhá  :Wink:  mõi tội giá chát à :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> cái ống ngắm dùng làm gì đc nhỉ, muốn mua mà chẳng biết dùng làm gì.


giải trí bác , nếu bác có 1 cái cửa sổ view đẹp bác để cái máy này ở đó rảnh rảnh nhòm xả xì trét tốt lắm à , máy mới những mấy củ liền à 
còn 2 máy nha các bác ...

----------


## conga

Thím tuốt gửi e 1 cái chơi đê...

----------


## biết tuốt

oke thí gà mai chuyển luôn cả cây vitme cho thím

----------


## ducmoctx

Còn cái nào xịn không cụ. Gạch cả chân luôn nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

> Còn cái nào xịn không cụ. Gạch cả chân luôn nhé


ok e bác nhận cục gạch của bác

----------


## conga

Đã nhận hàng của thím tuốt, E lên núi tìm ''Vàng''

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Đang đợi hàng màu vàng của thím tuốt, nhìn hàng về đội bác conga mà thích quá, nó ngắm rõ k bác  :Cool:

----------


## conga

> Đang đợi hàng màu vàng của thím tuốt, nhìn hàng về đội bác conga mà thích quá, nó ngắm rõ k bác


Rõ phết bác ạ. E đang chế ống kính con canon đời nhà đường để nhìn luôn đỡ phải ngó.

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn ngoài đồng thế kia chắc ngắm gái " ngồi xổm " rồi hehe  :Wink:

----------


## ktshung

Em gạch máy và chân nhé bác...

----------


## Hoang Phuong

thím Tuốt còn động cơ step 86 nào rẻ k bán cái

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em gạch máy và chân nhé bác...


oke bác có hàng em alo bác , boác là dân kiến trúc chắc sử dụng hợp lý hơn bọn phàm phu như em chỉ dùng ngắm chym cò  :Wink: 




> thím Tuốt còn động cơ step 86 nào rẻ k bán cái


không có thím ơi

----------


## biết tuốt

trước mua nhiều cốt quá dùng mãi chả hết còn 1 ít bán cho bác nào cần, 2 loại tròn đen phi 2,5mm và loại 2 chân màu đỏ 5,5mm
số lượng : loại tròn đen 4 túi mỗi túi 1000c , loại đỏ 2 túi mỗi túi 1000c
mua cả 400k + ship ,

thân em vừa trắng lại vừa troàn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  trượt tròn phi 16 số lượng nhiều, hàng tháo máy đẹp như mới bác nào lấy <20 cái thì 50k/cái  lấy số lượng nhiều nhắn vào chỗ kín hộ iem :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thuhanoi

> thân em vừa trắng lại vừa troàn  trượt tròn phi 16 số lượng nhiều, hàng tháo máy đẹp như mới bác nào lấy <20 cái thì 50k/cái  lấy số lượng nhiều nhắn vào chỗ kín hộ iem


Trời ơi - hàng Nhật bổn

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## khangscc

Bác tuốt để em 4 củ trượt tròn nhé, zalo em cái bank

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

còn 3 cái mạch bảo vệ 4 cell , dòng 20a  dùng chế pin cho khoan pin chạy khá ngon lành , em ship về dư 3 cái không dùng đến , bác nào cần thì hốt nhé , 180k / 1 cái, mạch rất nhỏ gọn bỏ vừa trong hộp pin, các bác mua thêm 2 cục pin loại 7,4v 1500 dùng cho máy bay mô hình về chế là chạy vèo vèo

----------


## biết tuốt

up date đống gói cốt đã bán

----------


## thuyetnq

> còn 3 cái mạch bảo vệ 4 cell , dòng 20a  dùng chế pin cho khoan pin chạy khá ngon lành , em ship về dư 3 cái không dùng đến , bác nào cần thì hốt nhé , 180k / 1 cái, mạch rất nhỏ gọn bỏ vừa trong hộp pin, các bác mua thêm 2 cục pin loại 7,4v 1500 dùng cho máy bay mô hình về chế là chạy vèo vèo


Cho mình lấy 1 cái mạch nầy được không Bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cho mình lấy 1 cái mạch nầy được không Bác?


máy cái cũng được bác

----------


## linhdt1121

cụ Tuốt cho em hỏi Pin kia mua ở đâu, giá thế nào, mạch sạc nó bao tiền vậy cụ.

----------


## biết tuốt

> cụ Tuốt cho em hỏi Pin kia mua ở đâu, giá thế nào, mạch sạc nó bao tiền vậy cụ.


pin mua ở mấy cửa hàng bán đồ mô hình rc , mạch này dùng bảo vệ 4 cell  , mỗi cell pin 3,7v  , tớ mua 2 cục đóng gói 7,4 v giá đâu khoảng 380k thì phải, cứ đấu theo sơ đồ mạch 
có mạch bảo vệ rồi tớ dùng luôn sạc bosch của khoan, dùng hồi giờ chưa thấy bốc khói  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ở hà nội có mấy chỗ này bán pin :
http://vuamohinh.com/
http://kienhobby.com/

----------


## toanho

> Bác tuốt để em 4 củ trượt tròn nhé, zalo em cái bank


Nếu chưa ship thì cho em ké 4 củ với bác Khangscc nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nếu chưa ship thì cho em ké 4 củ với bác Khangscc nhé


cuối tuần e mơi ship bác nhe

----------


## biết tuốt

có 3 cây vitme  THK  phi 28 bước 6 , dài 720 , đai ốc dài 65 , gối bk 20 , gối đỡ phía giứoi là nhôm , vòng bi phía giứoi  phi 52 không chuẩn bf 20 
3 cây này em định để dùng nhưng nay đổi phương án , không dùng tới , bác nào cần thì hốt , nhìn dầu mỡ vậy chứ mới đét 
giá 1,5t/ 1 cây , mỗi cây nặng khoảng 6kg, lấy cả 3 cây bao ship thường

----------


## Diyodira

thím bt có inbox, đang cho con bú sao mà không thấy chả lời  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

> thím bt có inbox, đang cho con bú sao mà không thấy chả lời


vừa giao lưu vào chỗ kín cho bác rồi , chạy ra lôi con vện về  :Wink:

----------


## mactech

> có 3 cây vitme  THK  phi 28 bước 6 , dài 720 , đai ốc dài 65 , gối bk 20 , gối đỡ phía giứoi là nhôm , vòng bi phía giứoi  phi 52 không chuẩn bf 20 
> 3 cây này em định để dùng nhưng nay đổi phương án , không dùng tới , bác nào cần thì hốt , nhìn dầu mỡ vậy chứ mới đét 
> giá 1,5t/ 1 cây , mỗi cây nặng khoảng 6kg, lấy cả 3 cây bao ship thường


Em gạch 1 bộ bác nhé, em vừa alo 0912850168

----------


## haiquanckbn

Em xin chào các đại huynh. Bây giờ mới biết các bác ở gần Văn Môn ah. em ở trong Yên Phong. Khi nào các bác rảnh cho em theo học hỏi chút dc vs ah.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## phuongmd

Nhà bác Tuốt ở ngay Văn môn nhưng bác ý toàn đánh hàng Hà nội sang bán nên giá rất rẻ.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

vitme đã bán 1 cây, bác nào ủ mưu chế máy kim loại thì hốt nốt hộ em nhé , nhà chật mà lỡ bị đại hồng thủy như các bác TP HCM thì khuân đồ mệt nghỉ  :Embarrassment: 




> Nhà bác Tuốt ở ngay Văn môn nhưng bác ý toàn đánh hàng Hà nội sang bán nên giá rất rẻ.


em bán còn rẻ hơn văn môn đấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   vm kiẻu gì chả 300k/ kg

----------


## zinken2

to biet tuot:
sao ông lòi ra muộn thế, hôm trước vừa rước 1 ông d32/2

----------


## biết tuốt

> to biet tuot:
> sao ông lòi ra muộn thế, hôm trước vừa rước 1 ông d32/2


ây za duyên chưa tới  :Wink:   bác ơi  , d32 bước 2 chắc căn chỉnh cũng mệt nhễ bảc

----------


## biết tuốt

có 5 cái chân từ đồng hồ so , nhìn cũ tí nhưng vẫn dùng tốt , giá 100k/1 cái , có 2 cái bị thiếu cái que ngang

----------


## tranphong248

> có 5 cái chân từ đồng hồ so , nhìn cũ tí nhưng vẫn dùng tốt , giá 100k/1 cái , có 2 cái bị thiếu cái que ngang


E 1 cái còn đủ que và nút chỉnh nhe bác.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## thuhanoi

Mạivoo nếu thiếu que về gắn cái pin led vào chiếu chỉnh máy rất tuyệt

----------


## biết tuốt

@ tranphong248 oke bác 
đã bán hết 3 cái , còn 2 cái thiếu que ngang , các bác chế 15' xong ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

> Mạivoo nếu thiếu que về gắn cái pin led vào chiếu chỉnh máy rất tuyệt


còn 2 cái nốt đi bác mai em gủi 1 thể  :Wink:

----------


## saudau

Mới sms cho bác. Nếu que ngang phi 8 thì mình lấy lun nhé bác. Còn ko phải phi 8 thì cho mình xin lại cục gạch vì hơi làm biếng kiếm que khác.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Mới sms cho bác. Nếu que ngang phi 8 thì mình lấy lun nhé bác. Còn ko phải phi 8 thì cho mình xin lại cục gạch vì hơi làm biếng kiếm que khác.


chác phi 8 đó bác ,thank bác

----------


## haki

> chác phi 8 đó bác ,thank bác


bác kia không lấy để e nhé

----------


## thaibinhcnc

đăng ký 1 cái đế từ ông chủ.

----------


## saudau

Bác chủ để cho hai cụ kia đi nhé. Mình mua ngắm thôi. Khia nào hai cụ kia ko lấy thì mình lấy sau cũng được. Thanks.

----------


## tranphong248

> @ tranphong248 oke bác 
> đã bán hết 3 cái , còn 2 cái thiếu que ngang , các bác chế 15' xong ạ


đã chuyển khoản lấy đế từ nhe bác biết tuốt, địa chỉ e đã sms. Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> đã chuyển khoản lấy đế từ nhe bác biết tuốt, địa chỉ e đã sms. Thanks


Bọn ngân hàng nó lượm Nho gì mà lắm thế - Gửi 100k nó lượm mất 27k5 cmnr

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

> Bọn ngân hàng nó lượm Nho gì mà lắm thế - Gửi 100k nó lượm mất 27k5 cmnr


Hắn là vại đó bác ah

----------


## biết tuốt

sang tuần em mới gửi được cho các bác nhé , như em đã nhắn tin, tính em khá chính xác  :Wink: 
 chân từ đã hết , lúc nào có em báo cho các bác đặt gạch trước ạ,  mấy cái này đôi khi vô tình mới thấy

----------


## Duccdt06

2 cái đế nhé bác

----------


## Duccdt06

> 2 cái đế nhé bác


bác kt giùm e

----------


## biết tuốt

có 11 cái tay quay tháo máy , lỗ cốt phi 8mm , đường kính 97 mm, thân bằng thép bọc nhựa , tay có thể gập lại được ,chả dùng nữa bán cho bác nào cần, giá 50k/1 chiếc-ĐÃ BÁN
 đã bán 

2 cái sạc pin khoan  Bosch ,loại 7,2-14,4V   giá 150k/1 chiếc -ĐÃ BÁN
đã bán


1 cái biến tần DElta  200w đã  test chạy với con spindle  MIKARON 130w thần thánh , giá 500k -đã bán

----------


## h-d

mớ tay quay phần cho em.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## elenercom

Quay tay để anh 1 cái nhé chú tuốt
Quay tay Ngọc Trinh còn hơn làm tình Trạng Hạ các cụ ạ

----------


## solero

Em đăng ký 1 cục sạc bosch nhé.

----------


## biết tuốt

Nhiều bác thích quay tay phết nhỉ hehe , 
3 cái cho 1 bác đập trai dấu tên, 1 cái bác eleneron , còn lại của bác h d , thanh các bác
1 sạc bác solero ạ

----------

elenercom, h-d

----------


## minhhung999

Còn 1 cái sạc e lấy nhe

----------


## mrcao86

bac HD nhường e 2 cái quay tay được không?

----------


## h-d

> bac HD nhường e 2 cái quay tay được không?


mình đang cần hơn chục cái, tưởng mua được tất hehe, còn có 7 cái em vẫn cần nữa nên không nhượng cho bác đựoc. thứ 3 em lấy tay quay nhé cụ Minh

----------


## khangscc

Đã nhận hàng nhe cụ tuốt, mấy cụ thích quay tay thế hôm nào em DIY vài củ bán thử xem nào  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

có ít  vitme PMI đài loan , mới cứng cựa , dài tổng 375 , phi 16 bước 5 (1605)  về các bác tiện đầu nữa là oke,  giá 400 k/ 1 thanh , mua cả lũ bao ship ạ-ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## hung1706

Cái áo nut phi bao nhiêu á bác Biết tuốt, dùng gối 12 hay 15  :Big Grin: . Nếu 30 gối 15 thì em lấy 2 cây nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cái áo nut phi bao nhiêu á bác Biết tuốt, dùng gối 12 hay 15 . Nếu 30 gối 15 thì em lấy 2 cây nhé


cái nút áo phi 32 , loại này là vime phi 15 bước 5 bác ơi, đương nhiên là tiện đầu gối bk 12 rồi
nếu bác cần phi 30 bước 6 thì bác xem trang số 5 hộ em , đang còn 2 cây

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạ em cần tìm cây phi 14 hay 16 có áo nut là 30 để cho vừa lỗ 30 đó mà. Gối em nhìn đoán là 12, em có 15 nhưng nếu ko thì em kiếm gối khác là xong. Thanks bác chủ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

up bác nào lấy cả lũ giá 300k lun nhé, mua lẻ 350k /1 cây  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Đính kèm 26765Đính kèm 26766
Đã bán

----------


## biết tuốt

up thêm 1 số đồ , thanh lý 
1- kẹp spindle tự chế , từ đời con máy đầu tiên của em  :Big Grin:  kẹp cho spindle 1,5kw , phi 80 chế xong chưa dùng lần nào, cất xó tủ , nhôm dầy 20mm , bán cho bác nào cần , giá 150k -ĐÃ BÁN


3 cái hộp số cho motor size 42 , tỷ lệ các bác xem trên ảnh -CÒN 1 CÁI TRÒN


3 bộ trượt mini như hình , 2 bộ bên trái vít ren thường , trượt trên thân nhôm , quay tay có chốt hãm bộ này trên có gắn camera em đã luộc camera   :Smile: ,  bộ màu trắng thân bằng thép  vitme bi  quen thuộc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ĐÃ BÁN HẾT

----------


## thuhanoi

> up thêm 1 số đồ , thanh lý 
> 1- kẹp spindle tự chế , từ đời con máy đầu tiên của em  kẹp cho spindle 1,5kw , phi 80 chế xong chưa dùng lần nào, cất xó tủ , nhôm dầy 20mm , bán cho bác nào cần , giá 150k


Mình lấy kẹp đi hé. Thank

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Minh đẹp giai cho mình đăng ký 3 bộ trượt mini nhe

----------


## biết tuốt

OKe bác thuhanoi và bác gà péo , chúc các bác cuối tuần vui vẻ
Đống vitme pmi và biến tần detal đã theo giai ạ

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Mình lấy 2 cái hộp số bên phải nhé.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Mình lấy 2 cái hộp số bên phải nhé.


nhận cục gạch của bác

----------


## Echchum

> nhận cục gạch của bác


Bác có giảm tốc của step57, tỉ lệ 1-5 hoặc 1-10  ko bác ?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác có giảm tốc của step57, tỉ lệ 1-5 hoặc 1-10  ko bác ?


có bác ah , để em up cho bác cái ảnh nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

đay bác ếch chum , cốt vào 6,35 luôn vừa step 57, giá 400k nhé bác

----------


## Gamo

Bác biettuot cho mình xin lại số TK nhe. Lục hoài hem thấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Echchum

Thanks Bác em lấy luôn, bác có còn bộ nào nữa ko ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

> Thanks Bác em lấy luôn, bác có còn bộ nào nữa ko ạ


EM còn cái nữa, bác add zalo e e gui anh cho

----------


## biết tuốt

tiếp tục thanh lý môn hộ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
DRIVER 5 phase AUTONIC  MD5-HD14 hàng mới tháo máy đẹp như ngọc trinh- đầy đủ jack  còn chưa waxing  :Wink: - giá 350k /1 em láy cả bao ship
 

2 cái đồng hồ so cơ MITUTOYO hàng tháo máy - gia 200k/1 em ĐÃ Bán
hàng đẹp mà có bác bảo mặt kính vỡ ?? chắc do em chup bằng điện thoại 


còn 2 cái đế từ hôm nọ ,bán nốt không lạc đàn -100k /1e xấu xấu bẩn bẩn- ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## biết tuốt

2 hộp số SUMITOMO mặt bích, cốt vào 14,   dùng cho sevor 400w hoặc step size 57 tỷ số 1/9 - hộp số mặt bích như này rất dễ bắt mâm cặp mini  cho bác nào muốn chế trục A mini - giá 500k/1 cái-ĐÃ BÁN


1 hộp số DINAMIC tỷ số 1/10 - cốt vào 14 -cốt ra 16 hơi to làm trục A máy gỗ thoải mái- giá 500k-ĐÃ BÁN
 

10 jack 3M -20 pin cho sevor hoặc ezi sevor ..vv. giá 70k /1 cái lấy cả bao ship-ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## tranhung123456

> tiếp tục thanh lý môn hộ  
> DRIVER 5 phase AUTONIC  MD5-HD14 hàng mới tháo máy đẹp như ngọc trinh- đầy đủ jack  còn chưa waxing - giá 350k /1 em láy cả bao ship


cho lấy 1 cái drive 5phase inbox stk VCB nha

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho lấy 2 sợi dây cáp nhé, đã alo cho bác.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Gamo

Bác Minh cho mình đăng ký 5 sợi nhe

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## huuminhsh

bác biết tuốt có bộ bánh vít trục vít nào không độ rơ ko ạ ?

----------


## biết tuốt

> bác biết tuốt có bộ bánh vít trục vít nào không độ rơ ko ạ ?


không bác ạ , có mỗi hộp số thôi

----------


## huuminhsh

> không bác ạ , có mỗi hộp số thôi


bác cho hỏi cái driver này lai loại step nào ạ ?

----------


## biết tuốt

loại MD5-ND14 dùng cho step 5 phase , mặt bích 57 mm,

----------


## thuyên1982

giáo sư cho em lấy 3 cái hộp số nhé mai em gọi

----------


## biết tuốt

@  bác thuyên 1982 ,  3 hộp số đã có gạch, nếu mai các bác ý k lấy thì đến bác ạ , thank-ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## biết tuốt

tiếp dây jack cho sec zô 
loại 3M-20 pin , số lượng 26 cái -giá 70k/ 1 cái- còn 20 cái

 loại 3m -50 pin có 6 cái - giá 100k /1 cái- đã bán hết

driver 5 phase mini của vexta  dùng chíp  eic 4081 và 4091  - có 5 cái , giá 70k/1 cái -ĐÃ BÁN Hết
 ưu tiên mấy bạn sinh viên, cái này các bác tự mò dây nha, có 1 cái thiếu jack

----------


## elenercom

Mai mình xin vợ cho đi học để lấy cái thẻ sinh viên. Mua được rẻ khối hehehe

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## nicowando

nếu sát bên nhà là e qua lấy cái diver cho sanh diên òi ...

----------


## biết tuốt

đống driver sv và mấy cái driver HD14 đã có sinh viên già đặt gach  :Wink:

----------


## khangscc

> đống driver sv và mấy cái driver HD14 đã có sinh viên già đặt gach


Sv già làm máy cho sv trẻ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thuanbk

> đống driver sv và mấy cái driver HD14 đã có sinh viên già đặt gach


dạ nếu bể gạch thì cho em sinh diên này đặt cái gạch 2 driver 5 pha nhé =)))

----------


## khangscc

> dạ nếu bể gạch thì cho em sinh diên này đặt cái gạch 2 driver 5 pha nhé =)))


Gạch công nghệ polyme nên không thể vỡ được ợ, chỉ có gạch nặng hơn nó đè mẹp thui  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nicowando

E đang dư 1 con 5 pha hợp với driver này , nếu là gạch của miền nam thì e xin ké lại 1 bé nhé ....

----------


## biết tuốt

> E đang dư 1 con 5 pha hợp với driver này , nếu là gạch của miền nam thì e xin ké lại 1 bé nhé ....


cần thơ nhá , mấy bác cũng nên để ý mấy cha chuyển phát , nhiều thằng mát rượi lắm , kiếm thêm đó

----------


## inhainha

> E đang dư 1 con 5 pha hợp với driver này , nếu là gạch của miền nam thì e xin ké lại 1 bé nhé ....


Mình có nhé. 400k/cái.

----------


## nicowando

> cần thơ nhá , mấy bác cũng nên để ý mấy cha chuyển phát , nhiều thằng mát rượi lắm , kiếm thêm đó


Thấy cụ Khang cmt là e ngi về miền tây òi .

----------


## khangscc

> Thấy cụ Khang cmt là e ngi về miền tây òi .


Cụ là ai thì mau lộ diện chứ toàn cao nhân mà ở ẩn thế này thì chịu, mấy bác bán hàng ship hàng có điều kiện thì nên cho cái hình bill, em bị 2 vố khá đau ship từ hà nội về phí ship cho 3kg hàng là 176 nghìn, trả xong không biết nói gì luôn, không rõ tính toán thế nào hay nó kê thêm đơn thuốc. thường em bao ship các kiểu nhà viettel 3kg ra tận hà nội có 100k nếu ship nhanh, ship chậm tầm 53k. thêm vố nữa là mua hàng của cụ dương 4kg trả ship hết hai trăm mấy quên rồi, té lần nữa. Không có bill éo cự được

----------


## biết tuốt

bọn nhân viên vịt teo rất bố láo , nhiều khi mình trả ship rồi mà vào nó còn vòi  vĩnh người nhận , cụ nào mua nhiều em toàn free ship ,cũng bận nên đôi khi không chụp ảnh bill , mấy cụ cũng không phản hồi xem bị thịt gì không

----------


## minhhung999

Hjhj. Mới hôm qua bị thằng vịt nó định làm thịt mình. Mai mà mình điện thoại cho bác Elenercom nói chuyện với nó. Nó mới bỏ đi và cho lấy hàng (nó đòi lấy 139k. Hỏi nó nó nói tiền ship. Khi nói chuyên với bác Long thì nó nói tiền gì đó trên hệ thống nó ghi giống COD. Thấy bill đã thanh toán rồi mà nó vẫn đòi). Pó tay vịt teo

----------

elenercom

----------


## khangscc

> Hjhj. Mới hôm qua bị thằng vịt nó định làm thịt mình. Mai mà mình điện thoại cho bác Elenercom nói chuyện với nó. Nó mới bỏ đi và cho lấy hàng (nó đòi lấy 139k. Hỏi nó nó nói tiền ship. Khi nói chuyên với bác Long thì nó nói tiền gì đó trên hệ thống nó ghi giống COD. Thấy bill đã thanh toán rồi mà nó vẫn đòi). Pó tay vịt teo


Em thì chưa gặp viettel, mấy thằng viettel nó nhẵn cái mặt em nên ko dám hay sau ấy. Toàn bị vietnam post với kền gì đó bóp cổ, éo biết phí là bao mà cảm giác mấy nhà đó quá cao

----------


## Gamo

Bác nào bị bọn nhân viên Vịt Teo chơi xấu thì cứ mang chứng cứ mail cho ông Nguyễn Mạnh Hùng tổng giám xúi, nhẹ đuổi việc, vụ lớn thì nó đi tù thui

----------


## khangscc

> Bác nào bị bọn nhân viên Vịt Teo chơi xấu thì cứ mang chứng cứ mail cho ông Nguyễn Mạnh Hùng tổng giám xúi, nhẹ đuổi việc, vụ lớn thì nó đi tù thui


Đa số người việt hay có lòng "vị tha" nên chuyện lớn hóa nhỏ chuyện nhỏ hóa không theo thời gian  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huanpt

> Hjhj. Mới hôm qua bị thằng vịt nó định làm thịt mình. Mai mà mình điện thoại cho bác Elenercom nói chuyện với nó. Nó mới bỏ đi và cho lấy hàng (nó đòi lấy 139k. Hỏi nó nó nói tiền ship. Khi nói chuyên với bác Long thì nó nói tiền gì đó trên hệ thống nó ghi giống COD. Thấy bill đã thanh toán rồi mà nó vẫn đòi). Pó tay vịt teo


Hình như mình dính quả này rồi. Thấy cũng nghi nghi.

Mấy gói hàng gần đây rõ ràng mình nghe, người ship bảo "để em trả tiền ship". Khi nhận hàng nó lấy mình 1 lần 49k, 1 lần 45k (2 gói này chung 1 người ship), Sau đó có nói chuyện với người bán về nội dung khác, vô tình người bán hỏi nó có lấy tiền ship của anh không, mình bảo có. Người bán bảo: lạ nhỉ???

Chuyện tới đó là hết vì mình cũng không nghĩ là ăn gian chi mấy chục ngàn.

Nhưng từ giờ sẽ để ý.

----------


## biết tuốt

> dạ nếu bể gạch thì cho em sinh diên này đặt cái gạch 2 driver 5 pha nhé =)))


bác cần loại MD5-HD14 hả ? loại này còn nhiều

----------


## biết tuốt

có mấy cái vitme phi 10 bước 3 , có gối 2 đầu lun cái khớp lẫn con step có luôn driver , loại này chạy mạng nha , bác nào dùng thì tra hộ em - 250k/ 1 cái

----------


## khangscc

> bác cần loại MD5-HD14 hả ? loại này còn nhiều


Chừa em 2 con cụ ui, quên là em buồn dữ luôn á  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

> Chừa em 2 con cụ ui, quên là em buồn dữ luôn á


gửi bù hôm qua rồi nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> có mấy cái vitme phi 10 bước 3 , có gối 2 đầu lun cái khớp lẫn con step có luôn driver , loại này chạy mạng nha , bác nào dùng thì tra hộ em - 250k/ 1 cái


e lấy 2 con nhé

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## legiao

Mình lấy 2 vít me nhé bác

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## ktshung

Nhà ông này không biết thành phần gì, dọn nhà từ năm ngoái đến giờ vẫn lòi ra hàng. Biết tuốt giảm giá cho tui cây vít me 250k mua nghiên cứu đi, ông còn ân oán tui vụ combo trục X nhá ... hehehe

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nhà ông này không biết thành phần gì, dọn nhà từ năm ngoái đến giờ vẫn lòi ra hàng. Biết tuốt giảm giá cho tui cây vít me 250k mua nghiên cứu đi, ông còn ân oán tui vụ combo trục X nhá ... hehehe


hehe , dọn nhà là đưa đống rác từ gầm giường này qua gầm giường khác, hết chỗ hết thóc bán để nhập rác hehe, oke ân oán với bác là 200k troàn nhá bác

----------


## vufree

hành trình vitme phi 10 là bao nhiêu vậy Bác

----------


## huanpt

> có mấy cái vitme phi 10 bước 3 , có gối 2 đầu lun cái khớp lẫn con step có luôn driver , loại này chạy mạng nha , bác nào dùng thì tra hộ em - 250k/ 1 cái


mình lấy nốt 2 cái còn lại, bác chủ cho tk mình chuyển nhé

----------


## ktshung

> hehe , dọn nhà là đưa đống rác từ gầm giường này qua gầm giường khác, hết chỗ hết thóc bán để nhập rác hehe, oke ân oán với bác là 200k troàn nhá bác


ok, nhắc stk chuyển tiền ngay và luôn

----------


## biết tuốt

lòi nốt mớ đồng hồ so mitutoyo , giá 600k 1/ cái - đồng hồ chân què 450k /- chân què đã bán

----------


## Diyodira

ông này ở căn nhà hợp phong thủy nhể, cứ dọn là lòi ra hàng, nhà vừa sạch vừa có tiền  :Big Grin: 

bác có đồng hồ chân què điện tử nào hông để dành cho 1 cái.

thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

> ông này ở căn nhà hợp phong thủy nhể, cứ dọn là lòi ra hàng, nhà vừa sạch vừa có tiền 
> 
> bác có đồng hồ chân què điện tử nào hông để dành cho 1 cái.
> 
> thanks


hehe  , điện tử què em không có bác ạ :Big Grin:   , em là còn ít đó bác , có mấy cha nhà cả núi mà hỏi bán không cứ kêu tiếc k bán

----------


## nicowando

Mớ đồng hồ ngon quá .... nhưng lúa nó còn nơi mô ấy ....

----------


## biết tuốt

còn ít con trượt tròn  phi 16 , đại hạ giá -30k/1 con kính mời các bác , em không có thanh trượt đi kèm , các bác chịu khó đưa cổ cho mấy bác bán hàng mới chém nhé  :Wink: 


6 cái lọc nhiễu lắp cho tủ điện , bọn tư bẩn nó giàu lắm các bác ợ  mỗi bộ sẹc zô nó táng 1 con này phía trước luôn  , 3 con 250V-15A , 2 con 250V-5A , 1 con 10A, giá 90k/1 con

----------


## Diyodira

> còn ít con trượt tròn  phi 16 , đại hạ giá -30k/1 con kính mời các bác.
> 
> *6 cái lọc nhiễu lắp cho tủ điện.*



mấy con ruồi phi 16 này mà bữa giờ chưa vẫn còn bâu thím bietuot hả, khi nào rảnh thì ship hết vào cho em nhé, tiện tặng mấy em lọc luôn nha, thích lọc mà phải mua ổ trượt đấy  :Wink: 

inbox em số TK, T2 sẽ chuyển tiền.
thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Cho mình 3 con 15A nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cho mình 3 con 15A nhé


hjc vừa có bác em họ của biladen  nhét ngay xèng vào tay iem rồi bác , lúc nào có em sẽ gửi ngay bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

> mấy con ruồi phi 16 này mà bữa giờ chưa vẫn còn bâu thím bietuot hả, khi nào rảnh thì ship hết vào cho em nhé, tiện tặng mấy em lọc luôn nha, thích lọc mà phải mua ổ trượt đấy 
> 
> inbox em số TK, T2 sẽ chuyển tiền.
> thanks


ây da cha này thù dai ghê ta hehe  , em có gần 1000 cái nhá , ruồi nó bu hết cái có chữ nhật bổn , còn lại loại này hàng chi na nó bẩu k lấy em tống hết cho gọn , để em thống kê lại rồi báo bác

----------


## Diyodira

> ây da cha này thù dai ghê ta hehe  , em có gần 1000 cái nhá , ruồi nó bu hết cái có chữ nhật bổn , còn lại loại này hàng chi na nó bẩu k lấy em tống hết cho gọn , để em thống kê lại rồi báo bác


Í Í bữa bẩu là japan mà, chi na em hông chơi đâu bác ơi.

thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

> Í Í bữa bẩu là japan mà, chi na em hông chơi đâu bác ơi.
> 
> thanks


để em khắc chữ jav lên nhá  :Wink:   china nhưng hổng có bị giơ nhá bác

----------


## biết tuốt

còn thanh vitme NSK  phi 20 bước 2 cấp chính xác C3z  ,dài tổng 390 , hành trình được 180  để chắc 2 năm rồi không dùng bán cho bác nào cần , cái này chắc cũng ít bác dùng được- giá 600k


1 cặp ray trắng đẹp như ngọc tờ rinh  SHS20 - dài 440 , giá 1,2t định dùng làm z nhưng vớ được combo roài nên bán

----------


## biết tuốt

> hành trình vitme phi 10 là bao nhiêu vậy Bác


 vitme  hành trình được 80 - đang còn mấy cái nữa nha bác

dạo này mấy bác chán đồng hồ so roài sao ta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> lòi nốt mớ đồng hồ so mitutoyo , giá 600k 1/ cái - đồng hồ chân què 450k /- chân què đã bán
> Đính kèm 28171
> Đính kèm 28172Đính kèm 28173Đính kèm 28174

----------


## huuminhsh

> vitme  hành trình được 80 - đang còn mấy cái nữa nha bác
> 
> dạo này mấy bác chán đồng hồ so roài sao ta


mấy bữa trước có bạn bán 300k cái đòng hồ nên bà con mua nhiều đến hết sốt đồng hồ luôn kaka

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

don tiếp



1 bộ nguồn 24v- 7,5A  của OMRON mã S8vs-18024a  - có màn hình hiển thị  vol , amp rất tiện khi nghich ngợm - giá 350k- ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## biết tuốt

1 cái step cool muscle  CM1 , dòng step close loop có luôn drive ,bác nào nghịch thì hốt - 150k- ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## hlphuocson

Em đặt cái Step nay nhé.
Em ở TPHCM không biết anh ở đâu.
Nếu ở TPHCM mai em chạy qua lấy.
Còn không anh cho em stk để em chuyển tiền hàng + ship luôn nhé.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em đặt cái Step nay nhé.
> Em ở TPHCM không biết anh ở đâu.
> Nếu ở TPHCM mai em chạy qua lấy.
> Còn không anh cho em stk để em chuyển tiền hàng + ship luôn nhé.


đã nhận , sẽ chuyển hàng cho bạn , thank

----------


## ppgas

> don tiếp
> 1 bộ nguồn 24v- 7,5A  của OMRON mã S8vs-18024a  - có màn hình hiển thị  vol , amp rất tiện khi nghich ngợm - giá 350k


Gạch cái này nhé nhé cụ tuốt. Cho số tk rùi lúc nào rảnh chuyển hàng giúp nhé. Không gấp.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Gạch cái này nhé nhé cụ tuốt. Cho số tk rùi lúc nào rảnh chuyển hàng giúp nhé. Không gấp.


xo ry cụ vừa có 1 lão cầm tiền đến tận cửa đưa vào tay em rồi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   bộ nguồn rất ngon mà giá bằng hàn tàu hehe  , e có mấy bộ để dùng

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cụ đó mua xong gửi máy bay vào Hcm đấy  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## ngocsut

bác tuốt ngồi trong căn cứ mà ném bom kinh quá, toàn hàng ngon bổ chảy ke ko hà  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

> bác tuốt ngồi trong căn cứ mà ném bom kinh quá, toàn hàng ngon bổ chảy ke ko hà


 hết tiền đổ xăng bán đổ xăng đó mà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

vitme + khớp + motor+ driver , driver chạy mạng , có thể bỏ đi dùng dòng 2 phase như tb6600  , motor size 42 , vitme phi 10 bước 2 (hôm nọ em nhầm ghi bước 3 )  hành trình 80 mm vitme của TBI  giá 250k /1 bộ  , dây rợ đầy đủ 
 em còn hơn chục bộ  nhé , đình dùng làm mấy dự ớn nhỏ nhưng đã kiếm được combo nên bán hết

----------


## CKD

Lại thèm mà gạo thì hết  :Big Grin: , đời khổ thật  :Frown:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Lại thèm mà gạo thì hết , đời khổ thật


bác cần gì cứ mật thư cho em, điện máy xanh đang có trương trình  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

dạo  này ae  sầm uất quá , bài trôi nhanh ghê  :Wink:  
up thêm cái hộp số, hộp số cho step size 57 nên cốt vừa lun , cốt vào 6,3mm cốt ra 14 , tỷ số 1/9  - hơi xỉn  ố tí - giá 300k

----------


## biết tuốt

em có 2 bộ vặn vit có đầu chỉnh lực , đầu kẹp mũi 4mm , chạy điện 220v - 1 bộ tháo đầu ra lắp lại mà nó chưa vào , chắc cháy ren - nhưng k ảnh hưởng gì- bộ nguyên lành 250k -bộ kia 200k-  lấy cả 2 bộ 400k+ ship -ĐÃ BAN


7 cái nguồn 12V-1,3A  hãng MEAN WELL-  50k/1 cái  hốt cả 250k +ship

----------


## biết tuốt

up lại mấy món còn lấy xèng đi chơi nô en đe
đồng hồ so MiTuToyo  giảm giá 500k /1 chiếc - còn 1 cái đế từ bác nào lấy đầu tiên em khuyến mãi luôn ợ

jack 20 pin 60k/1 chiếc

----------


## huyquynhbk

còn giắc 36 chân cho alpha step k cụ Minh?e đang cần 1 chiếc.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  thanks cụ!

----------


## biết tuốt

> còn giắc 36 chân cho alpha step k cụ Minh?e đang cần 1 chiếc.   thanks cụ!


Để lục xem , hình như có đấy có gì tớ inbox
Đồng hồ so 1 chiếc có gạch,

----------


## Tuấn

Để cho em mấy cái nguồn 12V nhé, sáng mai em qua  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

ai za sao lần nào cũng chậm tay chậm chân thế này, anh tuấn hói nhường em mấy cái nguồn đi, đang cần khá là gấp ah ^^, ra hà nội lại em hậu tạ chầu bia hơi ^^

----------


## Tuấn

> ai za sao lần nào cũng chậm tay chậm chân thế này, anh tuấn hói nhường em mấy cái nguồn đi, đang cần khá là gấp ah ^^, ra hà nội lại em hậu tạ chầu bia hơi ^^


Ok bác, bác Tuốt chuyển cho cụ writewin nhé, để lại cho em 1 cục thui  :Smile:

----------

writewin

----------


## writewin

hé hé cám ơn anh,

----------


## writewin

anh minh cho em số tài khoản nhé, hoặc số điện thoại, ^^

----------


## biết tuốt

> anh minh cho em số tài khoản nhé, hoặc số điện thoại, ^^


đã sms cho thím , mắt mũi tè le vậy số đt ngay chữ ký đó  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

up típ 
bộ thước từ  - hộp số - vẫn còn  - đồng hồ so đt (còn 1)    - trang 10 - và nhiều thứ linh tinh mấy trang trước 

còn 1 đống ray THK -SHS 15 - block dài 7cm - ray dài 22 cm- bi có đệm nhựa - làm z mini dùng 1 con tượt thoải mái- giá 250k /1 cặp -gồm 2 ray 4 block - giá thanh lý mua vé tàu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): -ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Gamo

Ông bán cho tui 2 cặp ray nhe

----------


## Nam CNC

Gamo ,mày mua xong qua tao lấy cây ray không về mà xài , dài tầm 5 tấc , tao còn dư 1 cây vứt xó để dành xốp ăn trộm.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... sao dạo này thấy mày đẹp giai dễ sợ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## biết tuốt

oke và thank bác gà , 2 cặp ray của bác mấy hôm nữa em chuyển nha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ko gấp bác ui

----------


## Diyodira

> oke và thank bác gà , 2 cặp ray của bác mấy hôm nữa em chuyển nha


cụ gởi kèm hàng của tui để bắt chả qua lấy bao cafe luôn  :Wink: 
thank

----------


## biết tuốt

> cụ gởi kèm hàng của tui để bắt chả qua lấy bao cafe luôn 
> thank


bác gà có gần không để em gủi 1 thể ?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho... ông gửi địa chỉ tui đi. Nhà ổng với nhà tui là 2 đầu thành phố á. Nhiều lần muốn qua tham quan mà làm biếng vì xa quá  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> còn 1 đống ray THK -SHS 15 - block dài 7cm - ray dài 22 cm- bi có đệm nhựa - làm z mini dùng 1 con tượt thoải mái- giá 250k /1 cặp -gồm 2 ray 4 block - giá thanh lý mua vé tàu -ĐÃ BÁN


Tiếc quá không kịp mua , bác nào mua nhiều cặp mà chưa cần dùng ngay nhượng lại cho em 1 cặp được không ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Hoho... ông gửi địa chỉ tui đi. Nhà ổng với nhà tui là 2 đầu thành phố á. Nhiều lần muốn qua tham quan mà làm biếng vì xa quá


ông hông qua tui thì tui qua ông hổng được hả  :Smile: 

chưa chắc muốn qua là qua được há, hố hố ..., thôi chiều theo ý ổng đi cụ Tuốt tuồn tuột.

thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

2 ông hẹn nhau vườn hoa lun đi  :Wink:

----------


## Daedelus

Bác này gần nhà mà chưa rình mua dc cái j cả  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác này gần nhà mà chưa rình mua dc cái j cả


bác làm em tò mò ghê  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   rảnh mời bác qua chơi ạ

----------


## racing boy

có 3 cái driver step 860 có bán ko cụ, để cho e đi

----------


## biết tuốt

> có 3 cái driver step 860 có bán ko cụ, để cho e đi


không , đang dùng bác ơi

----------


## biết tuốt

còn ít thanh trượt tròn phi 16 -dài 36cm - hàng tháo máy , 2 đầu có luôn lỗ bắt ốc m6 - giá 100k/ 1 cặp - dầu mỡ dính nhìn bẩn vậy chứ lau đi sáng bóng như ngọc t rinh :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): -ĐÃ BÁN HẾT

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> còn ít thanh trượt tròn phi 16 -dài 36cm - hàng tháo máy , 2 đầu có luôn lỗ bắt ốc m6 - giá 100k/ 1 cặp - dầu mỡ dính nhìn bẩn vậy chứ lau đi sáng bóng như ngọc t rinh


Đặt gạch 2 cặp nhé !

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

4 cây vitme , 2 cây là TBI 2 cây kia chả thấy đề nhãn nhưng nhìn giống nhau , thông số phi 25 bước 10 (2510) chiều dài 1m , đai ốc dài 90, hàng tháo máy , bọn này nó dùng loại gối tự lựa 1 vòng bi nên không tiện chuẩn BK,BF  cần tiện lại , nếu tiện lại theo chuẩn BK,BF thì hành trình chắc được  gần 800, không rơ rão gì nhé , em chụp bằng điện thoại hơi cùi bắp nhìn nó hơ mờ chứ sáng bóng như ngọc trinh- giá 600k  :Smile: -

----------


## biết tuốt

2 cái bơm mini chạy điện 12v , ltieenj lợi khi đi đường nhỡ xịt lốp cắm nagy vào acquy xe máy hoặc oto, hoặc dùng thổi phao , thuyền hoặc thêm cái bình  chứa nữa thành cái máy nén khí mini ngon lành  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): -  350k /1 cái - đã bán hết 
1 cái bị mất nắp kích đồng hồ đo áp nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì

----------


## trucnguyen

> 25178[/ATTACH]Đính kèm 25179


Bác Tuốt còn mấy con trượt này không ? cho em lấy 1 ít.
Thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác Tuốt còn mấy con trượt này không ? cho em lấy 1 ít.
> Thanks.


gần hết rồi bác ạ còn ít , hôm qua mới có 1 bác đặt, bác add zalo em có gì e nhắn cho tiện

----------


## biết tuốt

năm mới năm me lấy que ra bán
combo thân nhôm , bề ngang 11cm bề dài tổng 1,1m hành trình 80cm ,  ray SKF 15 , vitme phi 16 bước 20, gối chặn 2 đâu đều là BK 12 nên lock rất chắc- mặt bích bắt sevor 400w
làm trục x gá 1 spindle 1,5kw thoải mái( trước e đã làm 1 cái tương tự ăn nhôm vô tư) hoặc bác nào thích thì cắt ra thành x z hoặc xy 
giá 1,7T - trọng lượng 13kg- vừa đăng ăn ngay cục tiền vào mặt - ĐÃ BÁn

----------


## garynguyen

Chậm chân roài, hôm nào có combo đen dài tương tự cụ Tuốt cho em gạch nhé. Thanks

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

Bán đống vitme THk 2010 phi 20 bước 10 mạ đen bóng long lanh, dài tổng 750mm hành trình 600mm , giá lẻ 500k/1  bác nào mua nhiều inbox ạ 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## thuhanoi

Không thấy hình nhé, mình đặt 1 cây nhưng để mai đo cái combo của mình nó có lắp được không nhé. thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

> Không thấy hình nhé, mình đặt 1 cây nhưng để mai đo cái combo của mình nó có lắp được không nhé. thanks


e vừa sửa lại link rồi ạ , thank bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

cặp gối gang đúc  dùng cho gối đỡ chuẩn FK 15 cao to đen hôi, cao 16cm- nặng 7kg -giá 400k  (chưa bao gồm fk 15 )

----------


## thuhanoi

Giờ mới về đến nhà chưa đo được  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

khớp to đùng dài 78 -phi 55 - lỗ 15 - 19- giá 200k/1

----------


## phunglong_ts

em gạch cặp gối kia với 3 cái khớp nhé!

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> em gạch cặp gối kia với 3 cái khớp nhé!


nhận gạch của bác , thank

----------


## biết tuốt

vitme ROKUDA  phi 25 bước 10 đầy đủ BK BF - dài tỏng 1,48m hành trình 1,28m  - giá 1450k/1 cây - bác nào lấy nhiều in box nhé , em còn hơn chục cây bán nốt, các mục trước vẫn còn

----------


## shinkuto

Anh lựa cho em ray vuông các trục xyz cho máy hình trình khoảng 0.6x1,2m đi anh.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

add zalo tớ gửi hình cho tiện

----------


## biết tuốt

mới về thêm mấy chục cây vitme phị bước 10 dài tổng 1,48m hành trình 1,28 m  đầy đủ gối bk -bf 20 bác nào hốt dùm không sập mất cái bàn của em- giá vẫn 1,4 t/1 cây

----------


## garynguyen

Mấy cây màu trắng nhà lão này đẹp vãi l h :Cool:  em đi tí ngã

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

3 cái đồng hồ so , 1 cái của Mitutoyo  japan giá 450k -  2 cái của hãng monos made in china  giá 250k -ĐÃ BÁN 


1 cái bồn rửa siêu âm - giá 500k Đã bán


4 cái xoắn bằng nhôm , phần xoắn dài 22cm đường kính 5cm  - em hốt cái này định chế cái gạt phoi tự động ở bề hồi tiếp  - giá 100k/1

----------


## thuhanoi

> 3 cái đồng hồ so , 1 cái của Mitutoyo  japan giá 450k -  2 cái của hãng monos made in china  giá 250k


Giữ cái China Bên phải dài ngoẵng cho mình dùng thử nhé. Thanks

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## thaibinhcnc

mình đăng ký cái mì tôm nha. mai chủ nhật rồi. SMS cho mình.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## thaibinhcnc

mình đăng ký cái mì tôm nha. mai chủ nhật rồi. SMS cho mình.

----------


## truongkiet

bồn rửa siêu âm còn sử dụng được ko?còn ok thì em lấy

----------


## biết tuốt

> bồn rửa siêu âm còn sử dụng được ko?còn ok thì em lấy


không dùng được sao bán bác ?? hàng ngon nhé , thank bác

----------


## truongkiet

> không dùng được sao bán bác ?? hàng ngon nhé , thank bác


bồn siêu âm bác bán rồi hả

----------


## biết tuốt

> bồn siêu âm bác bán rồi hả


vâng bán rồi bác , sau có e để cho bác 1 cái

----------


## thaibinhcnc

gửi lại cho cái số tài khoản bác chủ

----------


## biết tuốt

> gửi lại cho cái số tài khoản bác chủ


em sms cho bác rồi đó thank , e tên minh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 3 cái đồng hồ so , 1 cái của Mitutoyo  japan giá 450k -  2 cái của hãng monos made in china  giá 250k -ĐÃ BÁN 
> 
> 
> 1 cái bồn rửa siêu âm - giá 500k Đã bán
> 
> 
> 4 cái xoắn bằng nhôm , phần xoắn dài 22cm đường kính 5cm  - em hốt cái này định chế cái gạt phoi tự động ở bề hồi tiếp  - giá 100k/1


Chế ép đùn bột hay máy xay thịt ngon. Phải có thuận ngược là ngon

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

2 motor pana 750w (MUMA)082A1A) - giá 800k    và 450w (MHMD42G1U)- 600k 
hình thức đẹp long lanh không trầy sước mấy  - bác nào có motor mã  MSME ,MSMD ,MHMD   thì đổi hoặc bán cho em nhá

----------


## biết tuốt

Lâu k bán gì lạc trôi mất shop :rolleyes
vòng bi nsk 7002a. Cho bác nào cần thay cho spín 50k/1 bán 30 cái

----------


## Nam CNC

7002A mà thay cho spin à ? giỡn chơi , cái này xài cho ụ đỡ bạc đạn dành cho visme thôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

> 7002A mà thay cho spin à ? giỡn chơi , cái này xài cho ụ đỡ bạc đạn dành cho visme thôi.


em biết là các bác thích dùng loại 7002 C , nhưng em tra catalog  
http://bearingsize.info/catalogue-on...obj151059.html
http://bearingsize.info/catalogue-on...obj151061.html

loại  7002 A khi dùng mỡ thì tốc độ đạt 24.000 v/phut , dùng dầu thì đạt 32.000 v/phut
(Grease) Lubrication Speed - 24 000 r/min
(Oil) Lubrication Speed - 32 000 r/min
loại 7002C  tốc độ cao hơn 
 (Grease) Lubrication Speed - 34 000 r/min
(Oil) Lubrication Speed - 48 000 r/min

-----
1 -mà sờ pín tàu chỉ 24.000 vòng hết mứt   
2-mà nhà sản xuất đâu có bảo không dùng được cho sờ pín
3- dùng cho gối đỡ vítme mà không phải dùng loại có chắn bụi chứ nhỉ ?? không nó kẹt , và chả vitme nào chạy nổi 24.000v/phut
em hổng dỡn  :Wink:  
vì nếu giỡ em bán 100k/1 vòng bằng giá 7002C   :Wink:  
túm váy lại em thấy nó đủ tiêu chuẩn dùng cho spin tàu ạ

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu 7002A mà dùng vòng đệm nhựa thì ọk nha , bác chịu khó tra ra thông số vòng đệm giữ bi bằng gì nữa thì mới xài 24Krpm ... mới tra thông số nhưng chưa hết.

nó có loại bằng phíp đỏ , nhựa , đồng thau và vòng bằng thép ... nếu dùng bằng thép như hình thì quay tua nhanh sẽ ồn , ma sát lớn mau mòn bi , dòng này chịu tải tua chậm chứ không dành cho tua nhanh.... Mà spindle hãng ngay cả china chưa ai dùng dòng A dù đó là 

tua chậm , nếu chậm dưới 6000rpm thì ngưới ta chơi bạc côn con lăn luôn rồi.

----------

dobinh1961, huyquynhbk

----------


## dobinh1961

không hiểu lắm úp hộ

----------


## biết tuốt

vòng bi 7002 có nhiều nhà sản xuất và nếu có các biến thể  như chất liệu vòng đệm làm bằng gì thì nhà sản xuất sẽ ký hiệu lên trên thân vòng bi cho người sử dụng dễ tra cứu chứ không phải để đánh đố người dùng 
nếu là 7002 có đệm nhựa nó sẽ ký nhiệu là 7002 nhựa chẳng hạn  :Wink: 

vì cùng 7002  nhưng chữ A và chữ C nó đã khác nhau như bác thấy

 em hiện chỉ có 2 loại 
1 là ký hiệu 7002 của koyo  đệm bi bằng đồng , em tra nó  bôi mỡ thì được 26.000v/p  dùng dầu thì 32.000v/phut
2 là loại vòng bi 7002 A của NSK em đã tra như trên 

bác Nam cho em xem vòng bi 7002 đệm nhựa ký hiệu là gì của hãng nào luôn đi?  bác có nhiều loại show luôn cho ae xem với

----------


## Ga con

Nó khác nhau nhiều đó cụ Tuốt.
7** thường và 7***A gần giống nhau, góc tiếp xúc cỡ 25 độ, chịu lực dọc trục tốt, lực hướng kính bình thường. 7***B góc cỡ 30 độ, chịu lực dọc trục tốt nhất, giống mấy con **TAC*** chuyên làm gối bạc đạn. Góc tiếp xúc lớn, ma sát nhiều, chạy tốc độ không cao nổi.

7***C góc tiếp xúc ~ 15 độ, góc tiếp xúc nhỏ nên không chịu lực dọc trục lớn bằng mấy con kia, lực hướng kính tốt hơn. Vì chính xác và góc tiếp xúc giữa vành và viên bi nhỏ, áp lực tiếp xúc nhỏ nên nó chạy được tốc độ cao hơn mấy loại trên khá nhiều.

Sau khi xét loại ta mới xét tiếp vật liệu làm spacer, cùng 1 loại có nhiều vật liệu làm spacer khác nhau tốc độ max cũng khác nhau. Càng xịn thì max speed càng cao.

Thanks.

----------

biết tuốt, Mãi Chờ

----------


## biết tuốt

hehe em bắt giò cụ Gà , nãy giờ em đâu có bảo chúng nó giống nhau ? 
7002A và 7002C tốc độ khác nhau như em dẫn chứng ở trên

em chỉ đang muốn thỉnh giáo cụ Nam về 7002A   , em tra ra nó chạy 24.000v/p khi dùng mỡ  em nhận định thay được cho spin tàu 1,5kw chạy gỗ , em k nhầm thì mấy bác dùng spin tàu cũng toàn mua loại 7002A hoặc C để thay
bác Nam nói 7002A chỉ đáng làm gối đỡ vitme em thấy vô lý như đã phân tích ở trên ,em nên tin bác Nam hay tin nhà sản xuất ?

bác Nam nói 7002A mà dùng lót nhựa thì chạy được , em mới băn khoăn  7002 dùng lót nhựa ký hiệu là gì để đỡ nhầm với 7002 A lót kim loai ? 
mong bác nam giải đáp
thank

----------


## Nam CNC

NSK Angular Contact bearing  , từ khóa để tra ra tài liệu .PDF 

phần phía đầu có nói về cái cage để giữ bi .

Dòng 7002A tiêu chuẩn thì cage bằng loại đồng thau và bằng thép , nếu là dòng thép thì nó là Pressed steel cages , dòng này chứa nhiều bi hơn , tăng khả năng chịu tải , nhưng bù lại ở mục limiting speed thì cages bằng thép này nó có tốc độ quay thấp hơn 20% so với dòng cages bằng đồng thau tiêu chuẩn.

và theo tài liệu thì với dòng đồng thau tiêu chuẩn của NSK thì có 22Krpm nếu dùng mỡ , 30Krpm nếu dùng dầu , còn với thép thì giảm 20% thì lúc này còn 17600rpm cho mỡ và 24Krpm cho dầu .... và cũng nên nhớ đây là thông số test ở điều kiện lí tưởng của hãng đưa ra , còn anh em mình khi dùng thì không thể đạt được điều kiện lí tưởng đó đâu, và cũng có 1 điều chưa rõ đó là tốc độ này là liên tục hay chỉ chạy 1 thời gian ngắn rồi dừng và thời gian này bao nhiêu chưa biết.


---- nếu dòng 7xxxC dành cho high speed thì cages sẽ luôn là vật liệu phi kim loại hay đó là resin gì gì đó , loại tiêu chuẩn thì resin đó chịu được 120 độ C , nếu có đơn hàng đặc biệt yêu cầu thì cages sẽ có loại vật liệu khác theo em biết thì nó có loai phíp đỏ là loại cao cấp nhất , chịu nhiệt cực cao.

--- thông thường anh em chỉ mua được loại 7xxxC dùng loại nhựa tiêu chuẩn nên xài 1 thời gian không bảo trì tốt thì nó khô mỡ sinh nhiệt cao vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép thì cages ( rế bi ) bị vỡ và spindle chạy rất ồn , rung và độ runout lớn , rotor cạ stator và cuối cùng là tèo em... dòng spindle gỗ china hay dùng thường bị dính lỗi là rò rỉ nước chui vào bạc đạn làm rỉ sét , trôi mỡ và bể rế bi hay trường hợp bụi gỗ chui vào bạc gây vón cục mỡ và cháy mỡ làm bể rế bi , chỉ mấy lỗi thường thấy nên em thì thích dùng dầu giải nhiệt hơn nước , có air seal bảo vệ bạc chống bụi bay ngược vào bạc.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## aiemphuong

ngồi nge ng ta chém, thu về 1 mớ thông tin kha khá, tks các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducduy9104

Cụ chủ tính tuổi thọ của 2 loại cùng kích thước A và C xem nó khác nhau thế nào. Em đoán khả năng cao người ta dùng C cho spindle nhiều vì tuổi thọ C sẽ cao hơn.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

nay có cha kia nói bác đừng ăn thua với bác Nam chi nữa , em mới giật mình xong lại cười té ghế hehe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     và nhớ ra đang tranh luận giở vụ này 
thứ nhất đây đâu phải ăn thua , ăn thua là nhắm mắt cái cố  cãi không có căn cứ, bất chấp ...nỗi sợ hãi quyết liều chết giành phần thắng về mình 
tranh luận là đưa ra được chứng cứ , bằng chứng (thông số nhà sản xuất) và  tôn trọng lẫn nhau , ae vui vẻ. cái gì chưa biết hỏi tiếp 
nói thế chứ em vẫn cho lão Nam vào sổ tay thù vặt 

còn cái vòng bi nó chạy được thông số như nhà sản xuất thì phải đáp ứng đúng yêu cầu bôi trơn mà nhà sản xuất đưa ra thì nó chạy được thôi , các thiêt bị kỹ thuật bao giờ cũng có hệ số an toàn cao hơn thông số công bố

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Tui cũng thù vặt lão Nam nhiều thứ lắm... mà cứ phải nhờ vả lão ấy suốt...

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

3 đồng hồ , 2 cái  Mitutoyo  -450k , 1 cái  monos  hàng chi na 200k  - hàng chạy ngon ạ-ĐÃ BÁN


mớ dây 3M-20 pin đầu kia là DB9 - 50k/1 sợi  ,   1 sợi  đầu 3m 50 pin đầu kia 3m 20 pin -100k

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=biết tuốt;120044]3 đồng hồ , 2 cái  Mitutoyo  -450k , 1 cái  monos  hàng chi na 200k  - hàng chạy ngon ạ


em gạch đồng hồ thứ 1 ạ,cái có nắp che đuôi ý,lấy cả 3 có giá tốt hơn kô bác

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Vinh68

Mình lụm con Chị na nhé. Tí vể giao dịch, giờ chở con đi học.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

tiêp mấy con đồng hồ so

 cái đầu tiên là chân dài  loại đo 0.001  cái này bị thiếu cái nắp che trên đỉnh , bác nào có máy tiện thì không thành vấn đề , và lỗi nhỏ nữa là trên đỉnh lỗ đó bị móp nhẹ nên khi đẩy kịch kim lên nó sẽ kẹt lại không tự trôi , dùng tay ấn nhẹ cái là xuống - giá 700k

con thứ 2 là loại 0.01  giá như cũ 450k 
cái panme là loại 0,01  giá 800k-ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## biết tuốt

2 hộp số ma dê in  taiwan ,
cái to  (cho sevor 200w -400w hoặc step size 57-60 )  cốt vào 14mm   cốt ra 16mm   tỷ lệ 5/1   bị thiếu cái vòng siết cốt đầu vào (có máy cnc thì không  ngại) -400k-ĐÃ BÁN
cái bé cho sevor 100w hoặc step size 42  - cốt vào 8mm cốt ra 13mm    tỷ lệ 10/1  cũng bị thiếu cái vòng siết cốt đầu vào - 300k

----------


## duytrungcdt

> tiêp mấy con đồng hồ so
> 
>  cái đầu tiên là chân dài  loại đo 0.001  cái này bị thiếu cái nắp che trên đỉnh , bác nào có máy tiện thì không thành vấn đề , và lỗi nhỏ nữa là trên đỉnh lỗ đó bị móp nhẹ nên khi đẩy kịch kim lên nó sẽ kẹt lại không tự trôi , dùng tay ấn nhẹ cái là xuống - giá 700k
> 
> con thứ 2 là loại 0.01  giá như cũ 450k 
> cái panme là loại 0,01  giá 800k


Em gạch cái to nhất nhé 
Lát em liên lạc bác
Thanks

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## hoahong102

gạch cái hộp số to

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

có mấy bộ kr thân thép , cái dài hành trình 400 -giá 900k , -ĐÃ BÁN  máy bộ nhỏ hơn 500k- CÒN 1 BỘ , bé hơn tí 300k

----------


## thuyên1982

mấy bộ 500k hành trình đc nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

có cái thước đó bác , chắc được hơn 100 , để mai em đo lại

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

ht 120mm thì em lấy nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái bộ bé tí có nắp k bác?hành trình được bao nhiêu ah?

----------


## Xuan Gio

Co bo nao buoc 1 khong bac?




> có mấy bộ kr thân thép , cái dài hành trình 400 -giá 900k , máy bộ nhỏ hơn 500k , bé hơn tí 300k  
> Đính kèm 41705Đính kèm 41706Đính kèm 41707

----------


## biết tuốt

> ht 120mm thì em lấy nhé


con trần truồng hành trình 120 bác nhé , bác về vệ sinh lại cái nó sáng

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## biết tuốt

> Co bo nao buoc 1 khong bac?


bước 1 thì không có bác , chỉ có bộ này  phi 10 bước 2 hành trình 85 có gối





> cái bộ bé tí có nắp k bác?hành trình được bao nhiêu ah?


2 bộ đó ht được có 30 thôi , chắc chỉnh cái gì thò thụt như bác hói thì được  :Wink:

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## biết tuốt

chân dài và chân ngắn  - chân dài nhất  0.001 -900k  - chân dài vừa 0.001 (thiếu cái nắp che bụi ) 650k , chân ngắn vẫn 500k

----------

Ga con

----------


## ali35

> chân dài và chân ngắn  - chân dài nhất  0.001 -900k  - chân dài vừa 0.001 (thiếu cái nắp che bụi ) 650k , chân ngắn vẫn 500k


éc kết em chân dài nhất wa mà ngân lượng trong tiền trang ko đủ hix :Frown:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## nicowando

> éc kết em chân dài nhất wa mà ngân lượng trong tiền trang ko đủ hix


Nạp thêm Kim Nguyên Bảo đi bác ^^

----------


## aiemphuong

tiền trang Lâm An bảo cmn trì ><

----------


## rypnd

> bước 1 thì không có bác , chỉ có bộ này  phi 10 bước 2 hành trình 85 có gối
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bộ đó ht được có 30 thôi , chắc chỉnh cái gì thò thụt như bác hói thì được


Bộ này ? Tiền bác ơi

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bộ này ? Tiền bác ơi


bộ này bán rồi bạn ơi

----------


## biết tuốt

up thêm cái hộp số tỷ lệ 1/5  cho sevor 200-400W  , cốt vào 14(có lót đệm  vào 12 )- cốt ra 16mm  - ĐÃ BÁn



nguồn MAEN WELL  48V-5A, thân bị móp nhẹ tí ,  cho bác nào chế cnc mini, 48V chạy với TB 6600 hoặc M542 thần thánh - 500k

----------


## itanium7000

> up thêm cái hộp số tỷ lệ 1/5  cho sevor 200-400W  , cốt vào 14(có lót đệm  vào 12 )- cốt ra 16mm  - 600k


Em lấy cái hộp số nhé.

----------


## biết tuốt

up đã đủ 2o ký tự

----------


## biết tuốt

có mớ counter (bộ đếm khi có xung) giá 70k/1 cái


hộ số hamonic đường kính 180 (để lâu chưa có dự ớn và cũng có 1 mớ nên bán ) có đầy đủ cả mặt bích bắt motor , cốt đầu vào 20mm , tỷ số 1/60  - giá -ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> có mớ counter (bộ đếm khi có xung) giá 70k/1 cái


lấy hết 5 cái có giảm giá không bác. Cho em gạch hết nhé. Thank you

----------


## biết tuốt

> lấy hết 5 cái có giảm giá không bác. Cho em gạch hết nhé. Thank you


free ship thường thoai bác

----------


## biết tuốt

hộp số cho step size 57, tỷ  số 1/9  mặt bắt động cơ vừa size 57 , cốt vào 6.3mm  cốt ra 16 mm ,  mặt bắt đầu ra phù hợp sie 60 - giá 500k


 5 jack 30 pin molex (bằng kim loại ) cho anpha step thần thánh -100k/1 cai - lây cả bao ship

----------


## biết tuốt

có cái cưa vòng của ý đại lợi  e mua định sửa lại mà để nửa năm  nay , đồng nát lượn qua hỏi đi họi lại  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  chán , bán lại cho bác nào  sửa lại dùng ngon lành
nó dùng động cơ chổi than  có điều tốc để phù hợp với từng vật liệu cắt , bị hủy động cơ , phần cơ vẫn còn nguyên lành  , căt được góc, bác nào cần lưỡi cưa em cắt và hàn hộ nhé ,   giá - ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## biết tuốt

có 1 đống gạch

----------


## Gamo

có bán con mèo ko?

----------


## biết tuốt

> có bán con mèo ko?


bán luôn bác , để em gói gém cẩn thận bọc nilon ship nhanh vào bác lột da nhồi bông  :Big Grin:  , nghĩ lại vụ mấy thằng cha bán chó ra đến nơi  chó nằm thẳng cẳng mà thấy đắng lòng  :Frown:

----------


## aiemphuong

hic... có mấy trang bán chó online ship về tận giường, e ham hố tính mua 1 bé về nuôi, sau khi nghe bác nói e giã từ lun  :Frown:

----------


## biết tuốt

mua con gì ngọ nguậy thì đến tận nơi mà mua chứ

----------


## aiemphuong

dạ vâng. những thứ mình thích toàn ở tít trên mây  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> bán luôn bác , để em gói gém cẩn thận bọc nilon ship nhanh vào bác lột da nhồi bông  , nghĩ lại vụ mấy thằng cha bán chó ra đến nơi  chó nằm thẳng cẳng mà thấy đắng lòng


Óe... ghia quá  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

2 hôp số co sevor 100w (tương đương step size 42 ) cái không có đọng cơ 300k, cái có động cơ 400k  
không động cơ tỷ số 10/1   , có đọng cơ tỷ số  hơi bị nhớn 100/1

----------


## biết tuốt

1 hộp số bằng gang , kèm con motor to gần bằng step 86 , e thấy giống step mà đo thấy có 3 dây thong nhau k biết tèo chưa , bánh răng kim loại bước 3m có thêm cái dây đai răng s3m  ,tỷ số hiện tại hình như 10/1 bác nào dùng thì vứt con motor đi thay con khác vào - giá 250k 

2 đòng hồ so , cái  0.00 giá 350k  , cái 0.000 giá 450k - giá tháng cô hồn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huyquynhbk

Gạch tạm cụ biết tuốt cái 0.000 nhé.có gì mai e báo lại

----------


## maxx.side

gạch 2 cái dồng hồ so nhé bác Tuốt

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## hung1706

> 2 hôp số co sevor 100w (tương đương step size 42 ) cái không có đọng cơ 300k, cái có động cơ 400k  
> không động cơ tỷ số 10/1   , có đọng cơ tỷ số  hơi bị nhớn 100/1


2 con nếu ko rơ thì em lấy cả 2 nhé  :Big Grin: 
Inbox hộ em stk, Vietcombank càng tốt ạ !

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> gạch 2 cái dồng hồ so nhé bác Tuốt


vừa nhận lời 1 bác trên fb con 0.000 roài bác , em còn mấy con ở tra ng trước  bác chọn hộ em , thank

----------


## maxx.side

Con chân dài nhất trang trước còn ko bác Tuốt, mà giá có "tháng cô hồn" không thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Con chân dài nhất trang trước còn ko bác Tuốt, mà giá có "tháng cô hồn" không thế


còn bác , bác inbox chỗ kín em pm giá nhá   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

thêm 2 em chân dài  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   loại 0.000   , bị thiếu cái nắp che bụi bên trên - giá 500k

----------


## Gamo

Để tui 1 con nhe

----------


## biết tuốt

> Để tui 1 con nhe


âu kê bác gà péo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## maxx.side

Bác tuốt inbox em giá 2 con 1 ngắn hôm trước với 1 chân dài dẹp nhé...

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Ga con

Em con đồng hồ còn lại nhé bác tuốt.

Thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em con đồng hồ còn lại nhé bác tuốt.
> 
> Thanks


sorry bác gà bự , 1 con bác gà péo lấy , 1 con nửa đêm hôm qua có 1 bác gạch  , nếu bể gạch em chuyển cho bác , con dài ngoằng ở trang trước có đại za hốt rồi ạ, có hàng mới em ới bác ngay , thank bác

----------

Ga con

----------


## biết tuốt

lâu k bán gì mốc hết hàng họ roài  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
gối BK,BF 20 đủ ốc (giá 600k/1 bộ )   và gối FK 15 đủ ốc nhái , giá 300k/1 chiếc



 driver  2 phase MD2U-ID20 - Autonics  - chạy điện 24V - 35V / 3A ,   dùng cho động cơ 2 phase  size 57 loại có 6 dây- , chạy rất ngon   -giá 250k/1- đã bán cái (có 8 cái )
driver 5 phase MD5-HD14 - autonics - chạy 24-35V/ 3A , dùng cho step 5 phase - giá 300k/1 cái , có 11 cái - ĐÃ BÁN
2 loại này nhìn xa khá giống nhau, jack cắm có cái đủ cai thiếu , bác nào lấy e , lấy jawck khác cắm vào cho-ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## biết tuốt

bàn hút chân không kích thước làm việc 120x360  giá 500k- ĐÃ BÁN


 đầu cắt vuông góc -giá 1500k

----------


## biết tuốt

1 cái loadcell , không có bộ hiển thị - 200k-ĐÃ BÁN


hộp lưỡi cưa  vòng bản 10mm ( dùng bao nhiêu thì hàn bấy nhiêu )nhật em mua dùng cho máy cưa sắt  nhưng thấy không ngon bằng lưỡi đức thôi , bác nào cắt gỗ , kim loại màu thì vô tư , mới dùng thửu có mấy mét  , full 30m giờ chắc còn trên 25 m-  giá giải tán 600k- đã bán

----------


## Gamo

Để tui hộp cưa vòng nhe

----------


## biết tuốt

> Để tui hộp cưa vòng nhe


vưng , thanh bác gà péo

----------


## Xuan Gio

Em lay 2 cai nhe.



> driver 5 phase MD5-HD14 - autonics - chạy 24-35V/ 3A , dùng cho step 5 phase - giá 300k/1 cái

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em lay 2 cai nhe.


thank bác ......

----------


## biết tuốt

em bán 2 cái bàn hút chân không, cái to  kích thước 400x300x50 -giá   - ĐÃ BÁN
cái bé ht 360x120 - 500k

----------


## biết tuốt

up là em có 2 cái bàn hút to 400x300x5 nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

mở cảm biến quang ,omron  khoảng 20 cái - 20k/1 cái- ĐÃ BÁN
Đính kèm 57950


dây encoder  cho ezi- sevor  - có 6 sợ dài 1m - giá 50k/sợi- ĐÃ BÁN
Đính kèm 57951


mấy cái phanh từ  , 2 cái to tháo từ anpha step-  50k/1
Đính kèm 57952

mớ jack 3m 20pin và đầu kia com 9 pin - 50k/1
Đính kèm 57953

----------


## jeanvaljean

> mở cảm biến quang ,omron  khoảng 20 cái - 20k/1 cái
> Đính kèm 57950
> 
> dây encoder  cho ezi- sevor  - có 6 sợ dài 1m - giá 50k/sợi
> Đính kèm 57951
> 
> mấy cái phanh từ  , 2 cái to tháo từ anpha step-  50k/1
> Đính kèm 57952
> 
> ...


Hình ảnh die hết rồi bác ới

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## waranty

> mớ jack 3m 20pin và đầu kia com 9 pin - 50k/1
> Đính kèm 57953


Giắc này thì dây bao nhiêu lõi vậy bác? Em cần dây cáp khoảng 3m lõi 15 sợi trở lên. Bác có thì để cho em 1 cái. Cảm ơn bác trước  :Smile:

----------


## aladin

e lấy mớ cảm biến nha bác ới

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## tcm

Anh lấy mấy sợi dây enc ezi servo nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

> Anh lấy mấy sợi dây enc ezi servo nhé


có thím kia lấy rồi bác

----------


## biết tuốt

> Giắc này thì dây bao nhiêu lõi vậy bác? Em cần dây cáp khoảng 3m lõi 15 sợi trở lên. Bác có thì để cho em 1 cái. Cảm ơn bác trước


cái này bác tháo ra hàn được mà , còn nguyên như vậy nó chỉ có mấy sợi thôi

----------


## biết tuốt

có cái này rất hữu ích cho a e chạy máy cnc  , bộ thu wifi qua cổng usb - em dùng hồi giờ rất ổn , đỡ mất công dây nhợ , copy , ngoài chức năng thu nó còn chức năng phát tiếp song luôn - chạy trên win xp -giá 80k/1 bộ

----------


## elenercom

đăng ký một bộ rất ổn này nhé bác BT. Tks

----------


## hung1706

Em đăng kí 2 bộ nhé bác Tuốt. Inbox em Stk ạ !

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## garynguyen

Em cũng làm một bộ bác Tuốt ạ

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## mylove299

Cho e 2 bộ nhá bác

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Thanh Son

còn bao nhiêu để em

----------


## Thanh Son

> còn bao nhiêu để em


0942238404 số em

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## winstarvn

Đăng ký 2 bộ nha bác, có gì để ai nhắn tin sau

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

còn nhiều nhá các bác , thank

----------


## Hung rau

Đăng ký 3 bộ nhé bác tuốc!

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## minhtriet

Đăng ký 2 bộ.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## winstarvn

Đã chuyển cho bác rồi nha, mới nhắn qua zalo á

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## anhcos

Đăng ký 2 bộ wifi. Bác pm stk nhé.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

Oke các bác, hàng còn nhiều ợ ,

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy cái này bác nào biết roài thi bỏ qua ạ
e gủi hàng cho các bác đều có đĩa cd trong đó , bác nào ngại thì dow  driver  trên đây xuống setup
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uh4de5...007%202006.rar
setup xong bác  các bác tìm icon  IEEE  802.11g usb w... open lên , nếu không open được --> xp lỗi roài cài lại
open ->





hôm nọ có bác hỏi  nó dùng làm gì ?  thì nó dùng thay cho cái card wifi (e thấy bắt sóng mạnh hơn)   xong rồi mình thiết lập cái mạng lan giữa các máy tính trong xưởng , file g code chuyển từ máy này qua máy kia cho tiện

----------


## toanho

Mình 2 bộ luôn nhá bác. Pm số TK giúp

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 2 cái anh Tuốt nhé?

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

jack cắm 19 pin loại hịn của hàn xẻng , mới tinh - giá 80k/1 bộ - còn 6 bộ- đã bán 


 tu vít có đo lực -150k- còn 1 cái- ĐÃ bán

encoder - 150k/1

----------


## trucnguyen

em pót nhầm ...

----------


## mactech

Anh Tuốt ơi em lấy 6 bộ đầu cắm với tô vít lực anh nhé?

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> jack cắm 19 pin loại hịn của hàn xẻng , mới tinh - giá 80k/1 bộ - còn 6 bộ
> 
> 
>  tu vít có đo lực -150k- còn 1 cái
> 
> encoder - 150k/1


Em lấy 02 bộ giắc hàn xẻng nha bác tuốt.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em lấy 02 bộ giắc hàn xẻng nha bác tuốt.


đã bán rồi bác, thank

----------


## waranty

> jack cắm 19 pin loại hịn của hàn xẻng , mới tinh - giá 80k/1 bộ - còn 6 bộ- đã bán 
> Đính kèm 58356
> Đính kèm 58357
>  tu vít có đo lực -150k- còn 1 cái- ĐÃ bán
> Đính kèm 58358
> encoder - 150k/1
> Đính kèm 58359Đính kèm 58359


Mình lấy 2 cái encoder nhé. Thanks bạn!

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

bộ điều khiển 2 trục của autonic , bác nào cần ứng dụng gì 2 trục thì hốt nhé - giá 800k

----------


## vietnamcnc

> có cái này rất hữu ích cho a e chạy máy cnc  , bộ thu wifi qua cổng usb - em dùng hồi giờ rất ổn , đỡ mất công dây nhợ , copy , ngoài chức năng thu nó còn chức năng phát tiếp song luôn - chạy trên win xp -giá 80k/1 bộ 
> 
> Đính kèm 58049
> Đính kèm 58050


Mình mua 2 bộ nhé bác.

Nhờ bác sms số TK vào DT di động giúp vì dạo này mình hay di động ít ngồi máy tính.

TKS

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

usb wifi vẫn còn nhiều nhé các bác

có ít nguồn MEAN WELL  tháo tủ , 24V -1A  lắp cho BOB mach3 hoặc lắp gì đó - 80k/1  , mua 10 cái bao ship

lọc nhiễu 120k/1 cái

----------


## BKH

> có cái này rất hữu ích cho a e chạy máy cnc  , bộ thu wifi qua cổng usb - em dùng hồi giờ rất ổn , đỡ mất công dây nhợ , copy , ngoài chức năng thu nó còn chức năng phát tiếp song luôn - chạy trên win xp -giá 80k/1 bộ 
> 
> Đính kèm 58049
> Đính kèm 58050


Để e 2 bộ nha bác

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

bộ wifi vẫn còn , hướng dẫn em post ở trang 18 nhé các bác , có driver chạy cho win 7  https://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-wlu-805g.htm , thank bác thịnh 
 có mấy cái hộp số to tướng 
con step bên cạnh là step 86 dài 15 cm ,   cái hộp số cạnh con step  tỷ số 1/5  , em tháo từ con sevor 2kw  cốt  vào phi 20 dùng khớp nối  , cốt ra phi 35   , cái hộp số vuông tỷ số  1/80  cốt vào 12 , cốt ra 25
đồng giá 1,2T  thêm cái khớp nối +150k






bác nào có dự ớn làm bê rửa siêu âm thì hốt cái này nhé - giá 3t
kích thước  40x52cm  có khoảng 42 cái đầu phát siêu âm của hãng honda  mã HEC-45402A

----------


## biết tuốt

thua cá độ bán 2 bộ sevor ezi  size 42 , hộp số xuyên cốt , dây dợ đầy đủ , giá 950k/1 bộ

----------


## elenercom

Tặng kèm con cún không chứ BT?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Tặng kèm con cún không chứ BT?


có bác hàng khuyến mãi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phê tê bốc

Bác biết tuốt yêu con cún này nhỉ, thấy bác chụp nhiều ảnh có kèm nó  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Gamo

Bác ấy chưa vợ mà

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## katerman

..........

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> ..........


đúng cái mặt thua cá độ  :Wink: 
 bác phê tê bốc  em báo công an rồi đó

----------


## phê tê bốc

[QUOTE=biết tuốt; bác phê tê bốc  em báo công an rồi đó[/QUOTE]

Đặt mua mấy cái domain mà chúng cướp hết rồi! Phê tê bốc quả thiệt là lợi hại.  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

bộ usb wifi vẫn còn nhiều nhá các bác , chạy được trên cả win 7  - 80k/1 bộ , các bác hốt về nối mạng lan chạy teamview cho tiện đê  tốc độ cao xem  "fin "thoải mái   :Big Grin: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uh4de5...09+07+2006.rar
https://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-wlu-805g.htm

----------


## vufree

Xài cái này có ngăn được virus không Bác?? EM dùng USB giờ mấy cái laprop WIn XP của EM bị nhiễm virus làm ẩn file trong USB hết trơn.. mà khổ cái WIN XP chả biết cài phần mếm gì để giệt cái con này bi giờ.. Nó quái đản lắm,,, diệt không được... huhuuh..

----------


## anhcos

Bác vào trang chủ kaspersky tải về pm Kaspersky Removal Tool, chạy trực tiếpp k cài và có cơ sở dữ liệu virus đạ dc cập nhật trong thời gian khá gần đây.

----------

biết tuốt, elenercom, vufree

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Xài cái này có ngăn được virus không Bác?? EM dùng USB giờ mấy cái laprop WIn XP của EM bị nhiễm virus làm ẩn file trong USB hết trơn.. mà khổ cái WIN XP chả biết cài phần mếm gì để giệt cái con này bi giờ.. Nó quái đản lắm,,, diệt không được... huhuuh..


Để hiện file ẩn do Virus, bác tải Bkav FixAttrb--> chỉ đường dẫn hoặc ổ đĩa để hiện lại

----------

vufree

----------


## Echip

> bộ usb wifi vẫn còn nhiều nhá các bác , chạy được trên cả win 7  - 80k/1 bộ , các bác hốt về nối mạng lan chạy teamview cho tiện đê  tốc độ cao xem  "fin "thoải mái  
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/uh4de5...09+07+2006.rar
> https://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-wlu-805g.htm


Bạn cho mình số TK vào số dt 0937752618, mình lấy 2 bộ này nha

----------


## biết tuốt

có ít nguồn dc  Mean Well  hin  24v -1a, 24v0.5a  , 12v-1,3a  cho các bác lắp mah3 - 80k/1 cái

----------


## thang1402

> bộ usb wifi vẫn còn nhiều nhá các bác , chạy được trên cả win 7  - 80k/1 bộ , các bác hốt về nối mạng lan chạy teamview cho tiện đê  tốc độ cao xem  "fin "thoải mái  
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/uh4de5...09+07+2006.rar
> https://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-wlu-805g.htm 
> Đính kèm 59640


Usb wifi còn không minh ơi

----------


## biết tuốt

> Usb wifi còn không minh ơi


còn bác ơi , inbox zalo e nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

em hết usb wifi rồi các bác à
1 em đồng hồ so hãng   monos  giá - đã bán

mũi khoan bãi nhật cán 3mm   phi 0.9mm me dài 12mm và mũi 1,6mm me dài 10mm  - 10k/1 - 100k/12 cái

----------


## biết tuốt

nam châm điện 24V-8w và 5W - hút khá mạnh  bác nào làm bàn hút mini - 50k/1 có 5 cái - đã  bán



bộ step 3 phase 24v , driver china - chạy êm như sẹc zô  , mặt bích 56- đã bán

----------


## Fusionvie

Hóng ảnh nam châm điện

----------


## winstarvn

Em lấy 2 cái nam châm điện loại 8w nha bác, có gì zalo em stk em chuyển tiền, 0898449342

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## pvkhai

Gạch 3 nam châm điện còn lại và bộ sờ tép 3 pha được không?

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

hộp số sumitomo  cho sevor 750W - ra mạt bích -  cái  có 2 cái- đã bán

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nào khoan khoét gì hem  :Stick Out Tongue:   khoan sâu  ,  mũi 3x 50 có nhiều , mũi 2.4 x40 có khoảng hơn chục   , mũi gần như mới , đầu lớn mạ vẫn chưa sước , -15k/1 mũi
Đính kèm 64449

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy 10 mũi 2 loại nhé

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## vufree

lấy 5 mũi 2.4 và 5 mũi 3 nhé. Thanks..

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## maxx.side

10 mũi 3 với 5 mũi 2.4 còn ko bác tuốt

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## viet tran

> có cái này rất hữu ích cho a e chạy máy cnc  , bộ thu wifi qua cổng usb - em dùng hồi giờ rất ổn , đỡ mất công dây nhợ , copy , ngoài chức năng thu nó còn chức năng phát tiếp song luôn - chạy trên win xp -giá 80k/1 bộ 
> 
> Đính kèm 58049
> Đính kèm 58050


Bộ này còn không bác.nếu còn để lại em 2 cái nhé.thanks

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

lx26 cảu mitsu hành trình 60 mm - vitme bước 10 - 500k ,e chụp hơi tối chứ bóng đẹp

 gối đỡ   lỗ phi 12 loại này kích thước hơi khác chuẩn bk bf tí -250k/1 bộ- có nhiều

lọc nhiễu  - 220v -10A - 100k , 20A,30A -120k , loại này có lãy gài rất tiện

----------


## biết tuốt

có ít nguồn dc 36 v 16.7A  bác nào hốt về lắp máy , loại  WEHO -450k/1 ,loại COSEL -500k/1

----------


## namhasg

Jack 20 pin ra com 9 pin còn không Bác ?
mớ jack 3m 20pin và đầu kia com 9 pin - 50k/1
Đính kèm 57953
Đính kèm 57986[/QUOTE]

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

cho bác nào cần chế bàn từ mini , kich thước 200x100 , tháo từ linear sevor , công suất 840w ,  8.7A /200v  - đã bán

----------


## mactech

Anh Tuốt để em cái này nhé?

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

bàn hút chân không mini kt 120x360 -đã bán 

lọc nhiễu 2 phase dòng 40A  to bằng 1/2 viên gạch -250k

----------


## biết tuốt

mũi hợp kim nhật , chưa sử dụng  , dao 5 me dài 12 cán phi 8- 35k/1 mũi có 14 mũi

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=biết tuốt;151867]mũi hợp kim nhật , chưa sử dụng  , dao 5 me dài 12 cán phi 8- 35k/1 mũi có 14 mũi
Đính kèm 65146


lấy 10 mũi nhe bác,mai sms cho bác

----------


## BKH

> lx26 cảu mitsu hành trình 60 mm - vitme bước 10 - 500k ,e chụp hơi tối chứ bóng đẹp
> Đính kèm 64577
>  gối đỡ   lỗ phi 12 loại này kích thước hơi khác chuẩn bk bf tí -250k/1 bộ- có nhiều
> Đính kèm 64578
> lọc nhiễu  - 220v -10A - 100k , 20A,30A -120k , loại này có lãy gài rất tiện
> Đính kèm 64579


Lọc nhiễu còn ko bác

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

[QUOTE=ali35;151870]


> mũi hợp kim nhật , chưa sử dụng  , dao 5 me dài 12 cán phi 8- 35k/1 mũi có 14 mũi
> Đính kèm 65146
> 
> 
> lấy 10 mũi nhe bác,mai sms cho bác


hết rồi bác , thank

----------


## biết tuốt

thanh lý cái máy taro -giá  ĐA BÁN

----------


## vufree

COn này hoạt động thế nào Bác??? có tránh được tình trạng dính mũi hoặc gãy mũi tảo không?

----------


## huyquynhbk

con này hình như k tránh được thì phải bác Vufree ah. tại e k thấy đầu kẹp mũi taro chuyên dụng

----------

vufree

----------


## biết tuốt

> COn này hoạt động thế nào Bác??? có tránh được tình trạng dính mũi hoặc gãy mũi tảo không?


máy taro thì phải tránh được gãy mũi chứ bác  không thì nó là cái máy khoan rồi  :Wink:    tất nhiên k cái gì 100%  
nguyên lý  là khi quá lực bác " cài đặt " thì mũi nó dừng lại ,  khi bác nhấc lên thì mũi nó cũng quay ngược lại theo chiều nhấc lên
ta rô từ mũi M2- M10
con này chỉ có cái em ghét là phải giữ phôi bằng tay  , e lười chế 1 cái cần tỳ phôi xuống nữa là ok , nếu là đồ sắt thì làm mấy cục nam châ, điện bên giưới nữa là nhẹ viêc
@ quỳnh  thích lắp đầu kẹp mũi chuyên dụng thì tháo cái măng ranh ra rồi lắp vào thôi  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

bán cái bơm hút , chạy điện 220v- giá 1,5t

1 cái tháo ra từ linear sevor , cắm điện 12v- 24v  làm bàn từ được,  kích thước 38x12cm  - giá 900k
mớ step 5phase size 86 - con to nhất là pk599ahvm  có thế lắp phanh từ -500k- mấy con nhỏ 250k

1 bộ gối giống bk bf 17 nhưng chiều cao khá dị , to như bk bf 20- 500k

----------


## biết tuốt

1 bộ step 5 phase loại size 60, sanyo denki  -driver udx5107n  chạy điện 110v - 500k

----------


## biết tuốt

3 bộ diver 2 phase  loại step 6 dây,  con ngoài cùng bên phải cắm biến trở vào điều tốc được, bác nào dùng tra hộ e  - ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## huutinh

Gạch 3 bộ Autonic 500k nha anh,cho em thông tin em chuyển khoản ạ,zalo:0908169013,thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

có ít lưỡi cưa chuyên cho nhôm, hàng hịn dùng lướt ,đường kính 30 cm - ĐÃ BÁN re hơn hàng tàu mới nữa

2 bộ xoay góc ,ai làm tinh chỉnh xoay mài nhỏ nhỏ,  vitme bươc 1 mm - 300k/1

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy cái lưỡi cắt nhôm nhé. Thks

----------


## duc.chu

2 bộ xoay góc ,ai làm tinh chỉnh xoay mài nhỏ nhỏ,  vitme bươc 1 mm - 300k/1 
[/QUOTE] bộ xoay xoay được góc bao nhiêu độ bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

> 2 bộ xoay góc ,ai làm tinh chỉnh xoay mài nhỏ nhỏ,  vitme bươc 1 mm - 300k/1


 bộ xoay xoay được góc bao nhiêu độ bác?[/QUOTE]

xoay được khoảng 30 độ bác

----------

duc.chu

----------


## biết tuốt

2 bộ ezi sevor size 42  , đủ dây jack , giá 600k/1 bộ

----------


## QuyND

Cho em gạch 2 bộ ezi nha bác. Bác inbox cho em thêm mã của con ezi servo với thông tin thanh toán nhá.

----------


## sonnc1990

Bộ này chắc là 42xl-a rồi

----------


## tuandd1

Bể gạch tới mình nhé

----------


## duc.chu

bộ xoay 30 độ bác bớt tí nữa để e lấy về nghịc nào

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cho em gạch 2 bộ ezi nha bác. Bác inbox cho em thêm mã của con ezi servo với thông tin thanh toán nhá.


Đã inbox , thank, bác zalo e cho tiện nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

> bộ xoay 30 độ bác bớt tí nữa để e lấy về nghịc nào


Zalo đi bác

----------


## trongbim

> tiếp tục thanh lý môn hộ  
> DRIVER 5 phase AUTONIC  MD5-HD14 hàng mới tháo máy đẹp như ngọc trinh- đầy đủ jack  còn chưa waxing - giá 350k /1 em láy cả bao ship
> Đính kèm 27261Đính kèm 27262


Còn em MD5-HD14 nào không bác, em lấy 1 con

----------


## biết tuốt

> Còn em MD5-HD14 nào không bác, em lấy 1 con


hết rồi bác

----------


## biết tuốt

đồ hồ so 0.001  vỏ nuột , mỗi cái nắp pin em vô tình làm xước tí ,giá   đã bán

----------


## maxx.side

Còn ko lấy cái này nha bác Tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Còn ko lấy cái này nha bác Tuốt


còn bác ợ , thank

----------


## biết tuốt

2 cái noise filter  - cái 3 phase 250v/20A  - khích thước 20x10 cm - giá 300k
cái 2 phase 250v/40A - giá 200k (đã bán)

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> 2 cái noise filter  - cái 3 phase 250v/20A  - khích thước 20x10 cm - giá 300k
> cái 2 phase 250v/40A - giá 200k


Em lấy cái dưới nhé bác Tuốt! Cho xin stk vào số 0909179396

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

khoan từ nhật bãi - kẹp mũi max 6.3mm, dùng bình thường , e ít dùng bán  giá 1.8t  

1 cặp giò ngọc trinh lúc bé ,  kích thước như hình - giá ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## biết tuốt

chào những người ae thiện lành , em bán 2 cái  máng xích bọc thép , kín đáo khỏi sợ chuột , 2 cái dài 80cm kích thước mặt cắt là 8x5cm
2 cái này muốn nói lại với nhau thì tháo ra dùng đinh tán rút là oke - đã bán

----------


## itanium7000

> chào những người ae thiện lành , em bán 2 cái  máng xích bọc thép , kín đáo khỏi sợ chuột , 2 cái dài 80cm kích thước mặt cắt là 8x5cm
> 2 cái này muốn nói lại với nhau thì tháo ra dùng đinh tán rút là oke - 300k/1 cái


Em lấy 2 cái này nhé?!

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Hoang Phuong

còn bộ lọc nào k bác biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

cả mảng quay tay giá ĐÃ BÁN- cái quay tay kích thứoc 100x100 mm và mớ công tắc vị trí

chân gá màn hình , cái này bắt vào máy rất tiện - cái bên phải có 4 cái giá 250k/1
cái bên trái có 2 cái 200k/1

thank

----------


## Hung rau

Cho mình lấy 2 cái bên phải nhé!

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

2 thanh độn ray bản 15 bằng thép trắng em để bẩn bụi, dài 63cm chiều cao 5 cm - giá ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Mới CNC

> 2 thanh độn ray bản 15 bằng thép trắng em để bẩn bụi, dài 63cm chiều cao 5 cm - giá 300k


Chén nó. Mai liên hệ vì khuya rồi.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## vufree

Khoan từ có điều tốc không Bác?? tốc độ max bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Khoan từ có điều tốc không Bác?? tốc độ max bao nhiêu ạ?


không có điều tốc bác , max để hôm nào em đo , em đang cho mượn ,   nó dung trựot tròn nên hơi có độ rơ , sửa lại tí chắc ok 
em alo , nhắn tin mua đồ của bác mà k thấy blo , bác xem tin nhắn hộ e voii, thank

----------


## biết tuốt

3 con asm 46 loại có phanh - giá 300k/1

----------


## biết tuốt

em bán con spin mất nhãn , con này 3.7kw -max 100hz   , colet 16 , nặng 20kg - giá 4t
con này phay sắt thoải mái

----------


## biết tuốt

mũi khoan phi 3 me dài 50 giá 12k/1  ,mũi nạtt gần như mới tinh, có nhiều

----------


## vufree

Mũi phay 2 me hay mũi khoan vậy Bác?

----------


## biết tuốt

mũi khoan ạ , sorry e quên

----------


## biết tuốt

cón spin italy  công suất 1kw -200hz -12k vòng  , chạy bình thường mỗi tội bi kêu , trước e định tháo ra thay bi  và tiện lại đầu cốt để lắp cán ER vào làm spin phay mà k biết tháo nên bỏ xó chắc 2 năm roài , nguyên bản nó lắp lưỡi cưa- giá ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bi kêu to k a tuốt ơi?chạy có bị nóng k?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bi kêu to k a tuốt ơi?chạy có bị nóng k?


tớ bán rồi

----------


## biết tuốt

3 cái driver , ruột gan giống m542 ,  có cái là k có nút gạt chỉnh dòng , chỉnh vi bước mà kết nối rs232 với máy qua phần mềm , em k phần mềm  , chả muốn mò , đã test chạy bt - giá 500k /3 cái , bác nào dùng thì mò là ra thông số

----------


## biết tuốt

khớp đê bà con ơi , khớp phi 40 mm dài  50 mm, lỗ 10-14 - 120k/1

----------

katerman

----------


## biết tuốt

lưỡi makita hợp kim hịn -phi 255 -350k/1

----------


## zinken2

mới hay 2nd. nhiêu răng em ơi

----------


## biết tuốt

> mới hay 2nd. nhiêu răng em ơi


hàng dùng rồi bác , dùng cắt nhựa thôi nên còn oke lắm

----------

